# Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

DH rushed our Jessie off to ER this am around 5:30am. He took her out for her necessaries and she threw up her dinner, some digested, some not. She seemed shocky and he got the van ready and put her in there and sped her off to ER. I couldn't go with him as I just came home from the hosp. Mon. nite after a TAH and am barely walking.

I hobbled out to look at her throw up with a flash light and imagined I saw sat cat litter in there but didn't bring my glasses. DH says no way could she have gotten into some of that because she is totally segregated from the cats (there would more likely be a cat in her throw up than their litter if she had been able to get near either). But I can't tell what I saw. He's on his way home now but now it's storming and it will be hard to tell anything from looking at it now.

I thought maybe she had gotten in the compost pile, she is always eating stuff she's not supposed to, esp. compost. I don't think the stuff would be harmful? It is aspen litter and rabbit poop and pee. However just earlier today he emptied some very heavily soaked (with urine) aspen and that is nothing but ammonia.

The surgeon is coming in at 8. He said the xrays look like bloat but is not bloat. Here is what they look like, any ideas? Why does it look so dark above her (?) liver?










They are quoting possibly $800-4000 for surgery? Yet no foreign objects?

What on Earth could be going on! She has never had any health problems so far, only sometimes diarrhea but that is usually only temporary and related to heat and goes away quickly.

IDEAS? PLEEEEEAAAAASEE?


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

I got my dog into Emergency hospital in March with symptoms of prebloat. He was given a vomit shot and did fine. Good luck. He was distended and thats it, I did catch it early enough.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

I am sorry-I have no idea-I have posted Kramer's bloat x-ray in that sticky topic in the health section-but I don't know if that is going to help you. 

I wish Arycrest were here-I bet she'd have some good insights. 

I hope she's okay. Thinking of you guys.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Did he have xrays and did they look like this? I told DH to ask them to stick a tube down her throat for that and the doc on duty said it wasn't bloat, he wasn't sure what it was. The head surgeon will be there in 20 minutes and he'll call me. They recommended giving her that 'tack' operation to prevent bloat. What do y'all think about that operation? We are very careful about bloat, does that operation really work? Is this really pre-bloat?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

No, his stomach looked like a basketball on the x-rays, but again, I don't know anything about this stuff-so glad she's at the vet! 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...&gonew=1#UNREAD
is that thread. 

So they don't think it's bloat...but aren't sure if it's maybe ???? Please let us know what happens. 

Kramer had the stomach tacking-so far-almost 9 months out-we are good (and he was almost 15 when it happened). Knocking wood and everything else. 

I just saw a thread about that I think? I will go look. 

Here it is-not a lot of responses-but I liked the question (one I've had): http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=790659&page=1#Post790659


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Thanks Jean. I looked at Kramer's and yea that doesn't look anything like this. She only has gas in the lower intestines and then all that dark area...have to check what that is...










yes I'm glad she's there too and at a great facility. The night doc was ready to send her home and I said no! take some xrays and do bloodwork! and now they're talking all this and that! and asked DH 'is your wife in the medical field?' 'no but she runs an animal sanctuary' (except mostly for rabbits LOL)...I don't think they're getting the compost/ammonia connection...luckily I have an adopter who works there (vet tech) and hopefully will also be there soon and can explain to her. DH was wearing a gas mask while working with the compost today! Maybe this is what a stomach full of ammonia looks like WHICH if those are her lungs all dark, then that would explain lungs filled with gas too! Right? 

We always come up with the weirdest stuff. 

Her stomach does have gas (circled in middle in yellow) but not bloated. I also circled what looks like a bone spur/slight spondylosis? in her spine. and then the lungs? are all dark like filled with gas as in heavy gas, not oxygen...???


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Do you want me to move this to health? Maybe ray'smom or lucina will see it too...

Oy!


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Ok sorry, thanks Jean. Hard to think clearly when this is going on and I just had an abdominal hysterectomy myself!

Appreciate it, also just talked to the vet and he said the lungs seem normal as far as he can tell.

DH just got home and so the waiting game starts. Sigh.


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

My family and I are praying for you guys.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Wow, it looks like Jessie ate one of those rope, chew toys.
Prayers coming your way.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

GSD Lvr III - that's exactly what the vet said. But we don't have one of those. We do but it's tucked away in her training bag. The only toys she has are Kong, Kong biscuit ball. 

It does look like that's in her tummy but how could she get all that down? She doesn't eat stuff that is actually not edible, she will eat poop, compost, but only rips other stuff up.

Still waiting to hear from the docs. Thanks for all your good thoughts all. I hope she is going to be OK.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Any updates?

Did they give her charcoal to absorb the gas? I would NOT approve surgery unless there's a reason for it. Surgery itself has tons of risks. And I have heard of dogs getting very sick from compost but all have recovered.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

I am calling in a minute as soon as I get off the phone with the human doctor. (mommy hobbling out in the yard in the dark without her glasses trying to look at doggy vomit while holding her catheter which then other doggy almost rips out cuz of excited to see her after a few days).

will post again in a few...


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

posting again because i can't leave my number of posts at that number! not now! be back soon!


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

As you know, I'm a people radiologist, but to me, Jessie's gas pattern does not look like bloat. There is some gas in her stomach and in her bowel, but it doesn't look excessive. Having gas in the stomach and bowel is normal. There may be just a bit more than normal, and in people we might call this a "mild ileus", which means that the bowel activity just sort of slows down a little for whatever reason. Possibly just something she ate didn't agree with her; possibly a mild virus or bug of some kind.

I don't see anything in there that looks like a foreign body, or something abnormal that she ate - toy, rock, stick, bone, etc. The black tubular structures are just gas in her stomach and bowels; the black above her liver is just air in her lungs. 

Hopefully she's feeling better!


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Ok she vomited while I was on the phone with the vet. They cannot rule out a foreign body with the films they have, she is not drinking in her cage. I told them (for like what the fourth time?) that she has been eating compost. She ate her dinner at 8:30pm last night and started the regurgitating of undigested food about 5:30am, and just did some more.

They are going to repeat the films and depending on that, will do an abdominal ultrasound - to which I queried do you have a (real) radiologist on staff? And they did not clearly answer but said they would do a consult with an external radiologist if necessary (it's necessary).

She has elevated WBC which doesn't mean much. 

I am about to go out in my jammies again and brave the elements to look in the daylight at her initial pile of vomit. 

I told them what her personality should be like and that if there are any other dogs near her or in her sights, that as soon as she feels better, she will be trying to get to them and kill them (thought that might be useful for them to know) - especially golden retrievers. With people, she's a big kissy face but other dogs, forget it (except her little man and her hippie collie mix bro). The vet said she had some bull mastiffs there and her own GSD (referred to him as a 'corn cob'???? hadn't heard that one). I said she hates other GSDs the most, esp. her brother.

So anyway, they're going to keep with the fluids, are walking her and she is head drooping, feeling poorly, tummy tense and not wanting too much poking there but good to know the vet also has a GSD (corn cob????) 

Oh jeez, I just thought, what if she ate some charcoal? DH sometimes throws old coals on the compost pile?? (DH once set it on fire, took like a whole day to put it out). Do you think that would really cause this? But she wouldn't do that, she only likes stuff that tastes good like pee and poop. 

I should know more in another hour or two. I'm going to snooze for a few, been up for about 24 now what with all this goings on.

Hang in there Jess! And next time mommy says to get off the compost pile, get off it you big goofball!


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Thanks so much raysmom!

She is going to have an abdominal ultrasound. The vet just called back and said the second set of films showed increased distension and warranted an ultra sound. 

Also, I hobbled out in the rain to inspect the two sets of vomit now that it's daylight and the first one had a layer of compost in it which is mostly hay plus a little aspen shavings - which is a hardwood. She has always eaten this stuff. I don't know why it would suddenly upset her tummy. The only difference is the type of hay it is, usually it would be timothy but now it's orchard/brome, I can't see her tummy making a distinction. 

When they email the second lateral film, I'll post that. I cannot read the CD they sent home because it's Windows only, me Mac-user.

I should have ultrasound results in a little over an hour.

Going to snooze a bit.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Paws are crossed here for Jesse!!!!!


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

here is 2nd film:


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

My boy spend Labor Day in the ER. His x-rays were inconclusive, no obvious problem. He had a lot of gas in his colon, along with some loose, sticky stool.
He had vomited in the middle of the night, too. Refused to eat later that morning and didn't want to play. He looked depressed.
He spent the night in the ER, getting i.v. fluids. The next set of x-rays weren't showing anything, either. But he looked a little better.
He came home with a tentative diagnoses of irritable bowel disorder. Within 12 hours he was eating well and active. He has been back to normal since then, home for a week now and no problems.
I have my fingers crossed for you.
Sheilah


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Have they run an amylase/lipase test, should be included in a full blood work up...to rule out pancreatitis...would explain the tenderness, hunched look, vomiting and general feeling crappy.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

The ultrasound came back.

A linear foreign body and also free floating fluid in the belly, may be septic. We're looking at about $4-5K on top of current charges (whatever they are, at least $1.5k).

She is not a good candidate for feeding tubes and the other devices they mentioned, I said she can destroy any collar, remove any tags, open her crate, we have to padlock her crate and cable-tie the top on it.

She's going into surgery and we'll know more in 1-2 hours.

Oh Jessie! What have you gotten into! If this is just a stalky piece of hay that put a hole in your tummy, holy moly girl.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

WOW!! Good luck Jessie!








Hang in there mom!!


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Crossing fingers for you!! Keep us posted!


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Dear Jessie,

Your 3rd birthday is in only 19 days. Please do not leave us before then. You have survived so many odds in your life which most dogs would not have. You have made it through multiple homes until you found one that truly loved you for who you are, a big, crazy goofball who just wants to play ball all the time.

You are my soulmate and my wolf woman Jessie. You are the GSD of my dreams, floppy ears and all, you are my hero and my inspiration from the moment we met with your big tongue lolling out in your big, sweet friendly smile. 

Stands With a Paw, you pull through this. Daddy and I will do whatever it takes to get you better. You do the getting better part and I promise you can come in and snuggle in bed with me anytime you want.

You hear me?


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Prayers going to you and Jessie!
Take care of yourself too...


----------



## Annemarie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Poor Jessie, hoping everything turns out good.

Fingers and paws crossed.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Will be waiting for an update. All fingers and paws crossed here for a good outcome for Jesse!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Oh man!!!!!

Please let us know!!!!


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Hang in there Jessie, we are all pulling for you!!!!


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Good luck Jessie. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Poor Jessie!!!!







We're all rooting for you!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Come on Jessie! You can pull through this! 
Prayers going your way for your poor sweet baby!


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Sending prayers and good thoughts to Jessie.

Joanne


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Jessie Jane, you be a good girl







and come home to the people who love you.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

C'mon, tough girlie Jessie-- you fight HARD, we will PRAY hard!! Fingers and paws crossed here for sweetie Jessie.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Strongheart, I am pulling for Jessi. Hang in there sweetie, your mom wants you home.

Val


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

I am sending positive thoughts your way! Hang in there.
Sheilah


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Positive vibes from here too. We will have fingers, twos and 28 paws crossed that Jessie will be OK.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

I am very tired and weak right now as I had just fallen asleep when the vet called. Jessie did very well with the anesthesia and her vital signs are good right now.

However, her intestines were pretty much shredded, her belly is septic, her bowel had to be resected into a fraction of the size it was. Five hours of surgery. She has a feeding tube. They sent off a culture to see if she had an underlying intestinal problem making her want to eat foreign stuff.

I took the below photo on July 11 after her brother Rocky shredded his Kong biscuit ball. I gathered up all the bits and threw them out and bought a couple more biscuit balls. Jessie has never been one to eat non-digestible items, she doesn't eat anything that is not food or "organic." Rocky just loves to rip stuff and growl at it and he does not eat inorganic stuff either.










She had a 1x1.5" piece of this stuff in her bowel. She will not be out of the woods for 72 hours. Her chances are 50/50.

DH just went out and found the new Kong ball in similar condition to the one above. 

This is probably going to end up costing us about $10k all told. And you can be sure it is going to cost that company too because I will tell the whole world about this.

I don't want anybody Monday morning quarterbacking me or saying 'serves you right' or anything, save it for the political chat room garbage, this could just as easily be your dog. I KNOW that Jessie accidentally ate a piece of this supposedly indestructible rubber toy supposedly invented by a GSD. She would not normally eat inorganic stuff. She eats super premium dog food and supplements and she was the picture of health only not too long ago.

DH is breathing fire. It's going to take him a while to settle down, a good long while, about as long as it takes for us to pay for her treatment. 

Please keep thinking good thoughts for my girl. She needs everyone on her side right now. She needs positivity, Reiki, TLC, everyone praying for her.

Thank you all. Good night. We will visit her tomorrow, I'm not even supposed to be leaving the house yet...


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

So glad Jessie came through surgery!! Havoc shreds kongs and biscuit balls too. He does not shred the kong solid balls so that is all we have now. 

Unfortunately I don't think there is a toy that is truly indestructible and that is not said to be critical. I hope the kong company has an answer for you and will step up to help with expenses. I hope Jessie's emergency prevents another dog from the same problem. 

Did they find anything else in there?? Or did the piece of kong do all the damage? Thanks for sharing this caution with us.

Havoc has crossed all his paws for Jessie!!!! And his people parents are pulling for her too.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

OMG Strongheart! This is awful. I'm heading out to pick up the kongs right now!
This can't be happening! I don't know what to say right now but to tell you that I'm praying for a swift and safe recovery for Jessie.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Hugs and puppy kisses from my two...Will be sending lots of positive thoughts your way (for both you, Jessie and your family)! 

Please don't forget to take care of yourself too! Just take it easy/slow when you go to the vets tomorrow (I know I would be doing the same in your shoes). Keep us updated!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Praying for Jessie, for you to recover as well, and for DH through all of this. So glad she is through surgery. Prayers are being sent out that Jessie's recovery will be much smoother than expected, and that she will soon be home and nuzzling you, with both of you feeling MUCH better. Prayers on the way...

PS-- What's a Kong biscuit ball? Is it like a Goodie Ship? (does anybody know what those are?)


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

We will keep Jessie in our thoughts and sending healing vibes both her way and your way. 

I had to look up what a Kong biscuit ball was and when I saw it I realized it's one of Rafi's tug toys. I have a piece of climbing rope threaded through it so we can play tug with it. 

I am guessing the dogs are eating these biscuit balls because they still have enough of a scent of food on them that they seem edible. 

This certainly is a cautionary tale to pick up ALL treat balls from your floor/yard! 

I am very sorry this happened to Jessie and am really, really hoping she pulls through.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Sending more prayers and good thoughts.

I didn't know what this toy was so I looked it up. Its a round bubber ball with bone shaped cutouts.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Poor girl. I hope she will gather her strength together. Sending healing thoughts Jessie's way.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

OMG, I'm shocked that a piece of rubber could do that much harm. I have one of those buiscut balls also, but my dogs were never big chewers and could care less about it, so it sits in the closet.

I hope for the best for Jessie. You need to take care of you also. I know the recovery for a TAH isn't easy. Now that Jessie is resting you need to also.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

OMG - poor Jessie.







I will be thinking of you both and wishing for a speedy recovery. What a terrible thing to have happen anytime, but particularly when you are also recovering.

Keeping her in my thoughts.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Poor, poor Jessie and poor you too! 
Positive thoughts and prayers coming your way from south FLA.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Boy, when it rains, it pours! 

Hope you both have a safe & speedy recovery!


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

I'm so sorry this is happening to Jessie - her first abdominal film sure didn't look like there was anything this bad going on. My thoughts and prayers go out to you, your family and Jessie - hoping she makes a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Holy crap. When you think of the stuff our dogs will ingest and how lucky we get when it passes out or comes up...and then this type of bizarro thing happens to Jesse...holy cow. You just never know. And that is not really that big. But in this case, it was. 

A really great person and super careful dog owner, who used to be on this board more had a dog who ate a little piece of Jollyball that had gotten shredded by a lawnmower and it sounds like something similar happened to Jesse. I know I run in circles trying to monitor these guys but I know...I can't control them 100%. 

Good news-that dog is alive and well, and I hope that Jesse has the same great recovery. 

http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=kong%20biscuit%20ball&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi
I think that is it Patti? 

Take care of all of yourselves and get some rest.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*



> Originally Posted By: KathyWUnfortunately I don't think there is a toy that is truly indestructible and that is not said to be critical. I hope the kong company has an answer for you and will step up to help with expenses. I hope Jessie's emergency prevents another dog from the same problem.
> 
> Did they find anything else in there?? Or did the piece of kong do all the damage?


There was nothing else in there. If there is no indestructible toy, then it should not advertised as such.

And yes Jean, that's the toy. The $7,000 toy.

we replaced the used/worn toy, which was only about a week old. The previous one had lasted much, much longer. I think I got this one last week so she'd have something to make her happier while she wondered where I was (hospital). Perhaps her anxiety over that is what caused her to do this. So much for them relieving separation anxiety. Prior to my sx, I had never been apart from Jesse for more than 2 days and she knew where I was because I called her each night. 

Just took all my sleep pills, valerian, benadryl, lyrica, etc. Don't know if they will help. 

My mind is just reeling. Well I will keep you all posted. We will probably go see her first tomorrow after I get my catheter removed. I can't go anywhere with that thing in there, won't get into that but it's not doing what it's supposed to do, backs up unless I'm lying down. And my output is like Niagara Falls though I'm barely drinking? 

I'm worried about DH having to drive back from there tomorrow. He will sob like a baby when he sees her, he already did when I gave him the news. We just had lost two souls here the night before my sx and the night I came home. It's all too much but this, Jessie has matured so much and even started to get along with Rocky (from afar). 

I can't wait to see her. I'm going to close my eyes and hug her and squeeze in her in my mind's eye and send her all the love any dog ever got from a hominid. 

Thanks all for kind support.


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Strongheart,

I know we've had our differences of opinions but please know that my prayers are with you and Jesse. It's so hard taking a dog with 'issues' into one's life and I'm certain you have worked hard and loved long this poor baby girl. My heart is with both of you.

And do take care of yourself, too. You have been through major surgery yourself and it's nothing to sneeze at. Terrible time for you to have to face this additional problem. Gentle hugs to you.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

I'm so sorry that Jessie is going through this. It sounds like she is in good hands. Take care of yourself as well. I had a TAH several years ago, and you need to really take it easy (not easy under these circumstances, but very important!) Get a lot of bed rest, take short walks around the house when you can, take your medications, and let your husband wait on you.

You have a lot of people rooting for Jessie. I hope she gets through this and is back to her old feisty self soon!


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Sending prayers for Jessie and for you... this must be incredibly stressful when you are recovering too! It's awful that this happened and it could happen to anyone. My rescue guy was always eating stuff... thank goodness he has somewhat stopped. 

Being an observant dog owner helped save Jessie... some people might not have reacted quick enough. Last month, my 10 year old cat had to have emergency surgery due to an intestinal obstruction. He would have died if he didn't have the surgery and the hospital also said he could very well have intestinal lymphoma along with the blockage. Turned out he had a stricture - most likely caused from some sort of trauma... he could have eaten a foreign object which caused his intestine to build scar tissue which therefore caused his intestine to become extremely narrow. He too had a resection and several biopies.... $4,970 later he is doing wonderfully. No cancer was detected in any of his biopsies... many of my non-animal friends think I'm crazy for spending that much $. I'm just so glad he made it. I really didn't think he would. So, miracles do happen!









Honestly, I'll be paying my credit card off for the next 3-4 years... still paying off bills for my allergy boy Niko and my dog Stormy who passed away over a year ago. They are so worth it and I'll always have debt.









Hoping to hear Jessie is on her way to a speedy recovery! 

Will say a prayer for you guys tonigh!!

Tanja


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

I am sooo glad that they found out what was wrong and she is out of surgery and doing good!!









I think writing Kong about your experience is a good idea, but I wouldn't hold out hope that they will help with expenses, legally they cover their butt pretty well by not saying the toy is indestructible but instead advertising it as "durable", "legendary strength" and "worlds strongest rubber toy" but they stop short of saying indestructible on their website...they have disclaimers on the toy packages that say to supervise and replace worn or damaged toys so they cover themselves well. They even have a user guide on their website. I am by *no means being critical*, I think this can happen to anyone, and I HATE that this happened to Jesse, I just don't want you to be hoping they will help with the bills. Although I hope they do.

I believe this issue is probably why they now make Blue Kongs that show up on xrays.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Now I am really going to step in it but what is a TAH???? 

I meant no criticism of you. I have had toys that are knarled and chewed that I should have picked up and did not and been lucky. My hubby gets on me over letting them play too long with some of them. I plan on taking Jessie's accident to heart and hope it prevents one for one of my crew. 

Please keep us up dated on Jessie and please take care of yourself too.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*



> Originally Posted By: KathyWNow I am really going to step in it but what is a TAH????


Total Abdominal Hysterectomy - where they make the incision vertically from the belly button down (vs. laproscopicly - sp? or, as some are done, vaginally).


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Oh and my mother just did something that really upset me but I can't even tell her about Jessie because she will just get angry because she's so jealous we love our dogs so much!

I feel Jessie can pull through this. I'm going to wrap my arms around her heart right now. Thanks all (Hatterasser, no sweat, water under the bridge).

Anyway, I have GOT to turn off this computer now but I will send any updates though I don't think there will be really any developments any time soon, just our visiting her and slobbering all over her, my Jessie Jane, STANDS WITH A PAW!


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Glad to hear they got what was bugging her. Please take care of yourself and your DH. We will be thinking about your family and Jessie tonight.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Sending lots of healing thoughts to you and Jessie. Boy, nothing truer than the saying "when it rains, it pours". So sorry you're going through so much, but very grateful that you were diligent and just knew something was wrong with your girl. Will anxiously await an update tomorrow. Take care of yourself so that you can take care of Jess when she comes home!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Don't beat yourself up over it. You caught it early, that is the important piece of information. You would be amazed (and heartbroken) over how long many dog owners wait before taking a dog to the vet over something like this. Your quick action is going to make the difference with Jessie.
I am thinking of you and Jessie. Hang in there.
Sheilah


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

_*Fingers and paws crossed in the E house for a smooth recovery*_


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Strongheart. I know that you are sleeping right now and that is good you need to rest. 

I am glad that Jessie did well with the surgery and I will keep sending healing thought to both of you.

This is not a slam or an insult in any way and I certainly wish it didn't happen, but it is a good lesson for all of us to check our dog's chew and toys regularly for wear and tear.

Strongheart you are probably right she was stressed because things were different her mom wasn't there. 

Val


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Val you expressed it better than I did and I think I unintentionally upset her. 

Hope she is resting now!

And I know what a TAH is and why she needs rest! At 50 you would think I would know that.

Hoping Jessie and her mom and dad are resting well tonight.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Val and Kathy,

I have just awoken from a good rest. I had a good cry on the phone with a dear friend whom I was able to talk about this with, then had a good cry with DH.

I just want you to know I'm not upset at anybody for saying anything about the foresight which could have prevented this. It's hard to communicate clearly too when I'm still coming out of this narcotic fog from surgery (it has it's ups and downs), they are like a necessary evil though. But yes we throw out the Kong balls as soon as Rocky munches a piece off one, like the photo from July I posted which he munched up after like months and I gathered that ball up, like the literature that comes with the product says to do.

And got them new ones. I know rubber deteriorates over time and with exposure to water (though their lit. says to put it in the dishwasher????), and we have gone through more Kong frisbees than was reasonable and so they had to go a long time ago.

But this ball which was just shredded, I bought literally last week before my surgery and then everything went into a pre-sx tizzy and come to find that just the day I get home, the brand new ball is already munched and ruined. 

Yes I agree we should all keep an eye on how toys wear but I would like to think that it would be at least 7 days and that part of pre-sx prep wouldn't have to include worrying about how reliable is a company's claims of durability so that I don't come home to have to put a dog through surgery that will probably cost more than my own!

I do intend, you can be sure, to write a letter to the CEO of Kong and ask him or her for their consideration, in light of my tireless work as president of a 501c3 animal sanctuary which includes working on behalf of GSDs - the breed which is the supposed brainchild of this dog toy - to make a donation toward Jessie's welfare. She is kind of a high profile GSD, having been featured in a national magazine for training GSDs by a nationally renowned dog trainer, and my other rescue work and other sanctuary animals have been featured in other books and magazines as well. 

I pretty much volunteer full time and so I think the Kong company should weigh the prospect of good PR along with doing a little bit more to help prevent their part in this type of tragedy. No lawsuits, no internet gorilla blitz, just some corporate responsibility which will benefit many more lives, as some have said, for those dogs whose owners perhaps need a little more warning - then it will be the world's best dog toy as they claim, but not until.

And so luckily I have avenues to raise the funds for this incredible expense and you can be sure that as long as Jessie is alive, if she gets through this, she will be the poster child for prevention of this type of 'accident.'

I lay tormented trying to sleep last night and I realized, eerily, that I had dreamt the events of yesterday the previous night although in a different setting and time, and everything played out just as it did yesterday. I also lay in a theta state for a while doing body scans of Jessie as she lay in the hospital and so I know she knows I am with her in mind and spirit every second. Since I care for so many, I can sometimes miss some of the warning signs for some along the way in this manner, but we never make the same mistake twice, and we always try to pass along what we have learned to every acquaintance we make to help spread the healing.

I will let you all know how Miss Jessie Jane is later today when we go see her. We always joke that our compost pile is Jessie's "Mount Wanna-Eat-A-Bunch-of-Bunny-Poop" and Jessie loves to climb to the top of it and survey her territory from that vantage point. This time, she's given us a mountain and what a mountain it is, but we will scale it together and come down the other side and tell everyone how we did it and how to perhaps take a different road, a little longer but safer, around it.

Thanks so much all for the hugs and warm thoughts. Its really touching. Although we all disagree about so many things on this board sometimes, we do all have a common thread in our lives and that's why we're all here and I really need and appreciate all the energy flowing our way, to that little wild woman in Frederick, Md., right now to help her through yet another battle in her short life.

At least she has on her side that she has always been given the best available diet and TLC and her will-to-be is perhaps stronger than some others might be in this situation. But I can't imagine another dog caretaker willing to risk so much and not having already instilled this in that dog. Still, perhaps other dogs have not fought with such determination as she has all her life. I keep seeing the look in her eye as she walked to the van to go to ER. She normally would have been scared or uncontrollably excited to go somewhere but she walked like a soldier knowing she was heading to the nearest MASH unit.

We're always whistling that theme song. It's our anthem. 

I apologize for my verbosity, which is selfish and vain, but it is therapeutic for me to gush on about all the angst in which I find myself gasping for air, whether anyone reads it or not


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

I had something similar happen to me too. I purchased at my vet's office the purple rubber toys that were supposed to be safe. They had ribs in which you were supposed to put peanut butter, for the dog to be entertained. I used cream cheese instead. Well, my dear forever foster Mickey devoured the entire thing, cream cheese and rubber. Started vomiting and not eating, and Mickey always eats. Off to the vet we went - sure enough he had the obstruction from the rubber. His stomach was huge, full of water and air and I was worried that he will bloat. He was kept on fluids to lubricate the intestines and different meds to keep the intestines working. We were very lucky that he passed the rubber after 4 days.

I told the vet they should not be selling these toys in their office - their response was that I am supposed to supervise my dogs with any toy and that is what the instructions say. Same as with the kong, the instructions say that the tow is safe for strong chewers. Since then I always cringe when I hear advice about filling toys with peanut butter and leaving them with a dog that has separation anxiety. They never stopped selling the toy.

I have been thinking of you and Jessie all day, please keep us posted.
She has to make it with all the love and you have done for her and what you are doing now. You can read Alma's thread in the rescue section (Where are they now?) - she ate a towel and made it through surgery in spite of her poor condition (emaciated, HW+, just raised a litter of pups).


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

A doberman at the dogpark ate a piece of a tennis ball that was in pieces when the lawn guys ran it over. The owner had no clue that she even ate it until they fished it out of her stomach at the emergency vet days later.
That too was very costly and an eye opener for everyone.

How is Jessie doing today?
More prayers.


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Please gush on, we are all thinking about you and Jessie and hoping both of you heal well.

I think a letter like you described to the Kong company would be a good idea, those toys usually do last longer than 7 days.....I think many of us on the board have had close calls where toys were eaten before anyone could notice.

I totally agree with a previous poster that your vigilance and quick reaction to get her to the ER surely saved her life!!

Now both of you just need to rest and recoup! Know that we are all pulling for you!!!


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*



> Originally Posted By: AvamomPlease gush on, we are all thinking about you and Jessie and hoping both of you heal well.


Ditto! Thinking good thoughts over here as well!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Glad you were able to get some rest. I suppose that in my mind the word 'Kong' represents good toys for dogs, but there I go taking things for granted. I still have a 'puppy' kong that is over two years old! I saw someone with it just the other day. But do you think I can find it now?? How could I leave that thing lying around all this time. I'm so lucky that one of them hasn't swallowed it whole much less torn it apart.

What I'm trying to say is we are all guilty of leaving a toy out at one time or another. Please don't beat yourself up about this. 
YOU Did nothing wrong! 
It was a brand new toy. You had the forsight to go out and buy a new toy to replace an old one. You were thinking of the comfort and welfare of your beloved friend.If that isn't being a responsible dog Mom then could someone please tell me who is??

I like the structure of the letter your planing to write to the company. It's fact filled but not threatening. I wish you all the luck to getting results.
But in the mean time, my prayers and thoughts are still with you and Jessie. 
I hope you're both able to get lots of rest.
Keep the positive thoughts flowing, we are here for you.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Hoping Jessie is well today and that you have a good visit with her!!!
Glad you got some rest and hope you are feeling better too.

Yes the Kong co does advertise the products as good for strong chewers and until I got Havoc I had the same Kongs for years. Now I go through them like changing underwear. I told my hubby about Jessie last night and his comment was a Kong a week is cheaper than the emergency and he reminded me to check toys today. I think you should ask for compensation and expect to get it.

Hubby is sorry about Jessie and hopes she pulls through this too.


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

As you know from my own meandering (oft times maudlin) threads *smile*, I fully understand your need to vent. Vent on, lady!! We're all listening and behind you every inch of the way. 

I myself toss out any toy that has been torn apart as soon as I see it, but Kongs just ain't supposed to do that in a week's time. I think you are 100% right in notifying the CEO. Darn, they ought to help pay for the damage that's been done while they're at it.

Just remember, you're still weak and recovering yourself. Take things easily, one day at a time. And remember, when you run into that invisible wall (and anyone who's been thru what you have or a C-section all know what I mean), it's time to lay down and rest. Don't try to push yourself beyond that wall right now. It's telling you you need to take a nap.

My prayers are still with Jessie and you and your family. Hoping to hear from you soon that she's on the road back to recovery soon.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Just checking in to see how Jessie is this afternoon.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Hi all, I just woke up after sleeping all day, DH too. We are both emotionally drained and so we slept longer. 

I called in the wee hours this morning, which is our normal time to be awake and Jessie's vital signs were good and she was 'holding her own' the vet said. He kept saying that one of the biggest things on her side is that we brought her in right away and that most people would not just run off to ER if their dog throws up once or twice. But usu. when a dog or person throws up, they feel better right away but Jess didn't and DH came in looking faint and said she has to go to ER and usu. I have to drag him with me to ER because it always happens right when you're most tired, of course.

I talked at length with the vet about her care. He sounded a little put on the spot but I wanted to know every drug they're using and I wanted to discuss exactly what a 'septic belly' means in terms of organ damage. I learned a lot and by the time I'm 90, I'm going to be one old wise woman, or as my dad would say a 'wagon wheel' (been through a lot of crap).

She is on Fentanyl, Lidocaine (didn't know they could use that as a general analgesic rather than just local), and one other I can't remember but it's a normal one and these are all on a drip. And she's on 3 antiobiotics, Baytril, Ampicillin and Metronidazole (Flagyl).

The 72 hour critical time window is because that is the time the sutures will either bind the tissue together or come apart. I will ask more about why they would fall apart tonight but he said it depends on the candidacy of the tissue the sutures are sewn too. They can't always tell if they have cut enough necrotic tissue and sewn good tissue. I feel that she really did her best though because she did take her time - five and a half hours! He said they have a pretty good record with septic bellies and they've had a lot of them lately for some reason. I find this interesting because when I talk to vets about our various crises, it always seems that they are noticing the same crises coming in waves. All part of how our energy flows through our fields and touches others, like a domino effect.

He said she is aware but not that alert but that the other things on her side are that she's young and was in perfect health prior to this.

When I get back later, I will update everyone with my own observations, we are going to hang out with her until they kick us out. He said everyone on the staff loves her and that she is very sweet, which she is. Just don't walk by with a golden retriever 

thanks again all for your concern and positive energy.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Sounds like she's in very good hands and doing as well as can be expected after what she's gone through. Keep improving sweet Jessie!!!!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

I'm glad to hear she's awake (aware) and holding her own. Due to the stress she has at the sight of Goldens,and other dogs, is she in some kind of isolation? But I guess with all the drugs floating in her she probably couldn't care less.
Hang in there Jessie girl! Your gonna pull through this!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Wow, I just finished reading all this. I am so sorry you are going through this. All our fingers and paws are crossed for your girl.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Healing thoughts to you both in your recovery! I am glad that you were able to see her today. This thread has made me thankful my girls aren't shredder/ toy eaters and to be hyper-vigilant of their health...right now Kacie is acting different, laying in the upstairs bathroom, which is very unusual~ keeping an eye on her tonight.
Get well soon Jessie and Strongheart!!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Stronheart, I had a dog that had a spleen torsion and he was one tough you know what and I almost didn't see the signs until it was too late. My Vet lost him 3 times on the table, but got him back. Our's was very touch and go for a few days and the saying was he was holding his own, which is a good thing. My guy went into the Vet weighing about 140 lbs (St.Bernard mix) and came home about 1/2 of that. He was there for 11 days with IV's and only a little food on day 10 and 11, intestines were too bruised up to handle food. So once again, holding her own is very good.

Get some rest when you can. Thinking of you guys and sending healing thoughts to you and Jessie both. 

Val


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Actually that is good news!!! Keep asking questions...... who cares how the vet feels!

Hang in there Jessie!


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*










When we first got there, Jessie acted like she didn't realize we were really there and not a dream. She looked so sad and heartbroken. Then at one point she finally 'woke up' and realized mommy and daddy were there! Oddly, she snubbed me and focused on DH almost exclusively. This was odd because she normally focuses on me completely. But I think that she is mad at me because I had been 'gone' for a number of days - almost a week to her - and she might feel abandoned. But she hooked onto to DH like he was the one and only. 

They said she would just suddenly get up and start walking around and just about drag all the monitors with her! This got me worried because she's such a bull in a china shop and I can just see her running around the place looking for an exit and dragging all the staff after her. That is so Jessie.

Turns out the 'corn cob' reference the surgeon made about her own GSD is that hers ate a corn cob and was there convalescing as well from similar surgery! What a handsome boy he was!

After a little bit, we took Jessie for a little walk out front and she want to jump in the van and go! So we walked around a bit and then took her back in and she got tired and lay down. We smooched her up so much the staff was all grins. And that's when she really perked up and started smiling and realized we weren't abandoning her like her other 3 owners. Poor baby. I just know that's why she ate the ball, she didn't know where I was and then ends up in the hospital and neither one of us are anywhere to be seen! We're going to see her again tomorrow during the daytime.

I feel she's doing really good. My only worry about her recovery is the goofball quotient. I asked 'if all goes well, when will she be back to her normal nutsy self?' and he said 10-14 days! I was thinking months! Anyway, I feel good about her treatment, the facility is state of the art and really nice and I feel good about her affect (now that we've visited) and about her prognosis.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Ohhhhhhhhh sweetie Stands-With-a-Paw! Tough girl Jessie all smiles to be with you both!! I know how wonderful it must have been for you all to be together.. and you not anywhere NEAR recovered yet yourself. I adore the pics-- she looks SO well cared for there, clean on her comfy bed, wrapped safely, smiling as she gets her lovins. THANK YOU so much for taking the time to do an update for us all! I am sending continuing good vibes, prayers, positive energy Jessie's way-- and yours, too!!


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

What a smile that Jessie has! She does look very well cared for. Continuing to send the good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

She's going to be fine. I just know it. Oh that smile! And I loved reading about Strongheart too. When we visited Molly at the vet last year, after her spider bite episode, she acted similarly, sort of bewildered and disaffected at first.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Strongheart Thanks for the pictures. Jessie looks really good. Yea the medication plays a bit with their emotions just like it does with humans. 

Val


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Hang in there, Jessie!



> Originally Posted By: Strongheart And that's when she really perked up and started smiling and realized we weren't abandoning her like her other 3 owners. Poor baby. I just know that's why she ate the ball, she didn't know where I was and then ends up in the hospital and neither one of us are anywhere to be seen!










this makes me so sad. I can almost feel my rescue girl doing something like that out of desperation for her favorite person.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

I'm sad and happy at the same time. I'm sad that she would have felt that the only people in her life walked out on her. 
But I'm so happy to see that great big smile when she realized that you still love her as much if not more then ever!
She looks like she's in good hands. Thanks for the update and the pictures!
Keep going Jessie girl!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

That last picture is a heartbreaker. You can just tell by the look on her face that she's realized that all is well - mom and dad are right there with her and no one is ever going to leave her again.







She's absolutely beautiful and I think she looks perky and alert. Geesh - all that equipment... 

Continued good and healing thoughts coming your way, Jessie girl!


----------



## kootenaydogs (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Glad to hear that Jesse is doing well. She looks like she's in really good hands.

When our old lab, Knight, decided to steal some corn fresh from the corn patch in the garden, he ended up with a bowel obstruction. He was pretty unhappy for a couple of days after the surgery, but I was surprised how quickly he was back to normal. The biggest challenge was keeping him quiet and restricting his activity for the two week period he had his stitches in. I must admit, I heaved a huge sigh of relief when he had his first normal poop post-op because then I knew his guts had been sewn together properly.

As for the dog toys, I have found with Tasha, our GSD, that any toy which doesn't have the potential to damage teeth can,and probably will, be destroyed. She can tear the whole top section off of an extra large black Ultra King Kong when she puts her mind to it. On the other hand, the really hard toys can and will wreak her teeth. So, supervision is the key around here. Until we got Tasha, the Kong toys lasted a long, long time. With Tasha, it's been a different story.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Thanks so much for the pictures. Jessie Jane with her ears pasted to her head-she just melted to see you both. And of course, you and your husband were completely cool-sure-just a great family reunion.

So everybody heal up-the world needs happy families.

MJ


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Glad Jesse is well, sorry about the need for surgery & the resulting damage to your pocket book.

earlier this year my vet was the vet for a dog show held here. She had to operate on a GSD (judge's Schutzhund dog I think) that ate a black kong. determined dogs can do that.

Dogs are dogs and from time to time they do stuff like this.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*



> Originally Posted By: LJsMomWhat a smile that Jessie has! She does look very well cared for. Continuing to send the good thoughts and prayers.


Yes, she certainly does! she looks like she is on the mend.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

She looks so well considering the circumstances. Seems that things are going well for Jessie. Prayars going your way.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Oh she looks great!!! Glad she is doing so well. When can she go home???


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

If I'm exhausted just catching up on what happened, you must be completely spent. I'm so glad that she is on the mend. Take care of yourself, and, most importantly, realize that, unless you could see into the future, it could not have been prevented.

You did a great job, and Jesse has a great spirit. Hope the rest of her recovery is smooth.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

I have to comment on her smile, too! Just look at her! I am also voting that she is going to be a-okay and home before you know it.
Sheilah


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

*<span style='font-size: 23pt'><span style="color: #FF0000">JESSIE IS COMING HOME IN THE MORNING!!!!!</span></span>*










DH is working his tail off getting ready to move her crate into the bedroom where I have been ordered by my doctor today to spend the next 7 weeks (only getting up to pee and stretch) and Jessie will spend the next 2-4 weeks there with me. DH will also have to come home at lunch every day to put her out and put her out before and after work too separately from the other dogs.

We talked with the doc today when we visted her and they said she is doing fabulous and graduated from bland diet to wet food (tube fed) to eating and drinking heartily on her own in one day with no vomiting!!! They said she was starting to cause trouble and needed to go home. My DH was like 'is she getting hyper' and yes she is about to get hyper and so she's almost back to her old self!










We have to keep her confined in a small room or crate during this period and she needs almost constant monitoring. She still has a feeding tube in her and not sure when that's going to come out, depends on how much she will eat on her own. And she has to stay away from the other dogs for now because they might get her too excited. But we will ask if at least her little DH can come in and kiss her through the crate bars just once so he knows she's home and OK (and so he'll stop scowling at me like 'what did you do with my wife you ape!')

I clarified the surgery time which was 3 hours not 5.5, I had just based that on when she told me she'd start and when she called me after finishing up. They removed 60% of her intestines. She said they can remove up to 80% - one thing's for sure, Jess will not be getting fat in her old age LOL! not with this kind of gastric bypass surgery!

She was big smiles and looked out the window and saw the car and she was ready to go! She didn't understand why we left without her again but we assured her we'd be back tomorrow. She would not let them close the door, her nose kept opening it back up. 

And this?

This is the (thus far) $6700 'world's best dog toy.' 










And I thought my new Michelin HydroEdge's were some expensive rubber









Anyway, I'm so relieved and excited that my canis lupus familiaris streudelhead is coming home!










I'm sure we'll be getting silly and calling her by her siliest names like Jessie Schnitzerdoodle Schnozzenberger StreudelFrau!

And then we'll have to say, "Oh Miss Outlaw Jessie Jane, can you help us rob a bank?" LOL

Thank you ALL SO MUCH for your support and encouragement and going through this rollercoaster with me. I must say that must be one **** of a surgeon that vet. And what a great facility and great staff too. She wouldn't have survived anywhere else.

But now I have to get this laptop off my incision and oversee DH's final preparations to get the room ready for my pony. She also told me at the clinic that she's not mad at me anymore because she gave my face a good washing and very tenderly and lovingly too.

Hot Diggity ****!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*










Great News!


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is soooooooo GREAT that she can come home. It will help both of you recover faster to be with each other. Can't wait to hear how she progresses through her recovery. Thank you for sharing your story, I am sure none of us check toys as diligently as we should, but this is a big wake up call to check them more often that we have.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Yay Jessie!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

That is wonderful news! I'm so glad she's doing so much better and can come home! You and she will recover so much better together!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

I am so glad things are progressing so well for Jessie. Now .... please!!!! look after yourself, as Jessie will need you fully functional once she is back to normal.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Alright!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Yay Jessie, very glad you're coming home and giving Mommy a reason to sit still and heal herself!


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Hooray for Jessie! I am delighted to read that she is coming home soon! Her thread is one of the first things that I have to check on whenever I visit this board. 

Do you mind sharing the name of the animal hospital where she got treated? It sounds like a terrific place and if it is near Frederick, it would not be too far for us to go in an emergency.

Thanks!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Hope both the girls are recovering-maybe watching a little Price is Right together, reading some trashy magazines, and getting lots of sleep. 

So happy for you all.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*



> Originally Posted By: Strongheart[canis lupus familiaris streudelhead is coming home!


ditto


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

This is great news!








I'm so happy for you guys,you should both heal better with out the stress of running back and forth and worry.
Now you to can sit back like queens and get waited upon as you get well.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

That sounds super. You and Jessie recouperating together. 

Val


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Glad to hear she is home now. How is she doing?


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Tears of joy here!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

That is the best news I have heard all day!


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Take lots of naps together! Hope you both feel good & back to normal soon.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Thank you all so much for your caring about Jessie Jane. Poor DH is so exhausted. Me too. He's doing the 'rounds' now and then we'll all snooze some more and relax and watch some mindless TV and try not to do anything else tonight.

My doc had said I really screwed up this week with all the activity and so set myself back 2 weeks in recovery but it was unavoidable. I have the two weeks, Jess needed me, not that I did all that much but basically oversee everything.

DH just tube fed her and gave her some pills. I have to watch her every second to make sure she doesn't lick her incision or mess with her feeding tube. For once in my life, being the world's lightest sleeper is coming in handy! I wake up if she even so much as raises her head, her e-collar flaps and the metal crate makes soft clang sounds and we look at each other and she puts her head back down. She woke me up about 4 times in this manner and has now figured out - ain't gettin nothin past mommy! 

She's on some sedatives because she was ready to do her regular Jessie stuff, bouncing off walls, leap into the van, just general wild woman stuff that makes her so special







The tech who did the discharge for us (who adopted a bunny from me about a month ago and is why I knew about this new hospital) kept calling her a bad dog (in a nice way) and I just said 'she's not a bad dog' (but I know what she means) - she's the Outlaw Jessie Jane!

She will have to spend the entire recovery period in the crate, except for going out to pee and poop, because she's not allowed to jump on the bed and she just won't be still otherwise. She's my runaway pony. 

Marley, the 14 year old blind foster bunny who lives in here, is not particularly excited about her although he did have to be transferred into a small desktop cage for now from his luxury accomodations and thumped with a geriatric hind leg as best he could but then kept falling over so then he just dealt with it. Camille, the newly recovered Dutch bunny is really enjoying the idea of a 'caged wolf' and seems to be snickering (ha ha big dog in a cage) and sits and watches Jess' every movement while munching the hay as fast as I've ever seen her. And my 20 year old amazon parrot couple had to move in the bathroom for now (Jess' just loves chicken and wants to catch herself one o them green hawks!) but they seem to think it's a great adventure.

Later I will post a pic of her sleeping peacefully in her crate. She's doing very well. Still, this is a big project. And DH will have to do everything, he's being such a saint, taking care of everyone here all by himself. But we'll start having some volunteers coming soon. DH wins best honeydew in the Universe Award!

Time to snooze. I'll be sure to keep everyone updated.

And Lea, the hospital where she was (which is the biggest vet hospital I've ever seen except that it's also a luxury pet resort), is Greenbriar Pet Hospital http://greenbriarpethospital.com and I saw your nice letter on the wall there. The staff was great and very patient while I used like 6 credit cards to pay the bill LOL. At least I have something to show for it, a live dog!

Now I plan to park my butt here and ring room service as needed and digest a few good books and watch every movie I've never had time to watch that I've always wanted to see.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Daddy smooches his little streudelhead.









Little Camille surveys Jessie's medicine table.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Jimeny Crickets! When do you sleep?? I've been following this thread and cheering for Jessie all through this, but at this point I am more worried about you.

Please take care of yourself so you can take care of Jessie. You must be exhausted by now.

The pictures are wonderful - all the tubing was difficult to look at knowing how bad your pupper felt. But now she's home and the star of the show!!

Speedy recoveries to you both and sunnier days ahead.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*



> Originally Posted By: Skye'sMomJimeny Crickets! When do you sleep?? I've been following this thread and cheering for Jessie all through this, but at this point I am more worried about you.
> 
> Please take care of yourself so you can take care of Jessie. You must be exhausted by now.
> 
> ...


Ditto also....................PLEASE take care of yourself









I have been watching this thread & sure was very worried ! I'm VERY happy to see a wonderful outcome !









Opens your eyes about toys & I have left many out for them to play with whenever & now ONLY when I can watch them or it's fetch/play time !

BIG HUGS to Jessie from us & SO GLAD she is home & doing good !

Sending well wishes to you BOTH from us..........









Take care..............


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

I'm sleeping a lot now and I am officially out of commission by command. I'm in a lot better shape then Jessie although she is doing good. She is sleeping a lot too. We have been chiliin' all day. Glad I'm not in Texas! If we hadn't taken in Jessie's brother Rocky, he'd be in Corpus Christi right now.

Don't worry about me! I'm just as tough as Jessie! But we're both in isolation and snoozing a LOT. Good time for some lucid dreaming 

Anyway, I took her 2nd xray and heightened the contrast so you can clearly see the piece of the Kong ball, it's highlighted in yellow. 










Just thought it was interesting. I know I'm obsessing on this piece of rubber. But I think I'm done now. It's a face-on-Mars kind of thing you know? LOL


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Now I can see it clearly. Lucky your hubby acted as fast as he did, he probably saved her.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

For 7G's you are entitiled to obsess all you want, and we are here to listen!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*



> Originally Posted By: crabbyFor 7G's you are entitiled to obsess all you want, and we are here to listen!


Hear, hear!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*



> Originally Posted By: GSD Lover II
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: crabbyFor 7G's you are entitiled to obsess all you want, and we are here to listen!
> ...


I agree!!!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

The dark spots are air. You can see the lung field( on expiration) and the gas in her intestines. True Bloat generally fills the stomach up with air. You would see something that looked like a large dark balloon on the rad. That is why your vet said it could be bloat, but wasn't showing classic signs. Sadly, some GSD present this way. I hope all worked out. The rad. could have shown a little more towards the end of the intestines, it would have helped me read a little better. Perhaps my office would have done a barium study before surgery, but I don't know what blood work and vitals showed. A general vomiting episode can also present like this. Tacking the stomach really does help, if for any reason your dog is having abdominal surgery, I would ask about it. During a bloat episode, the stomach can twist, causing the body to rapidly decline due to shock and dying tissues. Tacking the stomach prevents this twist, giving you more time to correct the problem. Interceception is also a common problem in GSD, and can look similar to your rads.(Lived through that with one of my girls) Again, hope everything has turned out ok.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Well if they had done a barium study in this case, she'd have a septic belly and a barium belly since her intestines were shredded. Clearly the Kong ball is visible on the 2nd set of radiographs and I think the vet prudently moved onto an ultrasound to determine if it was the only piece in there and if she had a lot of free floating fluid.

She is healing up nicely, but slowly. Eating on her own heartily, not through the tube. But a little miscommunication with the vet clinic may have caused her some diarrhea but we're now giving her pumpkin and hoping that clears up fairly quickly.

She is pretty bored in her crate but drinking well. I hope she doesn't atrophy too much, DH is taking her out five or six times a day but he goes back to work tomorrow. I can't take her out because of my sx. It's going to be a long recovery.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

My dog was a lot longer without real food than your gal Jessie. Once we were able to get his food up to a normal amount he gained weight and bounced back fine. He lost a lot of everything, it just takes a while to get it back. 

I am sure you Vet told you this, but several 5 - 6 small meals are much better than 3 - 4 larger meals. When I brought my guy home he was only getting a 1/4 cups of home cooked at a time, but I was feeding him like six times a day, so that was a total of 1 1/2 cups.

Val


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Would message help with the atrophy? I know you just had a TAH, so I'm not suggesting that YOU lay on the floor with Jessie, but maybe your DH. By the time you Jessie have recuperated, he's going to be exhausted.

I had a TAH 8 years ago. I thought I was supermom. Found out I was not. Many complications...


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

DH has his hands full with tending to everyone else. What a guy. 

Jessie is getting out 3-4 times a day and she's healing fast. She had diarrhea at first so we gave her pumpkin (the vet office tried to say she can't be on that while she's on medications and I said pumpkin is a vegetable, it's not going to interfere with her medication, it's good for clearing up diarrhea OR constipation and she needs it.)

So now the diarrhea is gone and she is almost having normal poop. But she wants to eat more. She's getting 4 meals a day and we're slowly increasing the amount of them. She is doing stellar. But every day she gets more hyper and so I'm rotating her between tramadol and sedatives to keep her calm and manageable. 

She keep staring at the rabbits. We come in the bedroom and eat using TV trays and she looks from our plates to the rabbits and back and forth. She just doesn't get it. But she will. 

I can't wait until she's all better and causing trouble again. Actually, with my recovery, it would be a lot harder for us both if she wasn't also recovering, oddly. DH has to come home to put her out at lunch, thank goodness he's only a mile or two away. And no way could I handle her at all as her normal self. She is such a pistol!

I can't wait until her stitches are out and she can hop on the bed and snuggle with me (after she gets some sedatives). She has never been a snuggly type because she's always bouncing off the walls but maybe we'll actually be able to cuddle this way. For now, she's not allowed to jump though.

I don't think the clinic could get over how fast she started getting better. She is really one tough little mama. Just like her mama!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

If she is that hungry, can you add another feeding in. When my guy was recoperating he would get sometimes six small meals a day. I didn't want to add more at one time, so I just added another mela for a while, then when things wre going well, I would decrease the amount on the added feeding and put it in the other feedings. Did what I just type make any sense. I hope so.

Val


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

I think it did.









So glad she's recovering so quickly! NICE! Tough dogs seem to take these things personally!

Continued good wishes. 

And I am going to send that tiny piece of the thing picture out to people-just to show how scary it is that such a little thing can do so much. And just thinking about it makes me nervous-because they can eat anything that size in like .1 second. And we never would know.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Yes Jess had a perfect poop today! 

The vet though and one tech seem obsessed with the idea of us giving her pumpkin. I'm tired of them snapping at us to not give it to her. The vet said, 'well now that her poop is normal you should take her off the pumpkin because it's a laxative.' I want to say 'why don't you stick to allopathic stuff you were trained in? Pumpkin can be a laxative but it is also and mainly for diarrhea and it's a food, not a medicine and it's part of her normal diet.' So for $7K, get off my back! If I hadn't given her the pumpkin, she'd still have diarrhea!!! esp. since she's on 3 antibiotics, 1 sedative, 1 narcotic pain killer. Who wouldn't have diarrhea!

Sorry, had to vent.

Jean, send the xray too with the Kong piece circled, it's so clear.

She is certainly one tough little mama. And she is back to her old self enough that I'm padlocking the crate again cuz she wants some bunnies and last night she saw a cat! Woof! It's a good thing I have the pain meds and sedative cuz otherwise, she'd be unmanageable. She is such a nut!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

V. glad to hear that Jesse is on the mend! And it's not like pumpkin is grapefruit! Sheesh...

Good luck keeping her quiet. 

How are you feeling?


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Glad to hear you are both on the mend. To continued success in your recoveries, both of you!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Glad to hear that things are going well. Have you talked with the Vet about giving some Probioitics, I always feel it is a must when dogs are on antibioitics. Antibioitics are good and bad, good that they kill germs and bacteria, but bad that they kill the good bacteria in the digestive system. The problem with all the Meds she is on is trying to find a time for the Probioitics because you can't give with the antibioitics and need at least 4 hours in between.

Val


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Hi Val,

As a probiotic for them, I usually follow up their anti-biotic regimen with a couple weeks of adding cottage cheese into their diet? Plus the Nupro supplement has some probiotics. I told them she was on Nupro but they didn't have a 'diet' section for the patient intake (which is telling...) 

She's getting her food on a different time table as her meds though most of the time.

Also, as a probiotic tummy soother, like recently when Rocky had some diarrhea, I put some calendula in his food and although he gave me an odd look for putting flowers in his food, it did help regulate his tum.

I should have said to the vet, and may yet still, 'look we have a poop log we kept for 9 months on all our dogs detailing every bowel movement of each of them and we even came up with a grading system for their poop. We know how the herbs (of which pumpkin is technically one) affect them.

Ok I just get so tired of fighting the holistic wars (hey that sounds funny) - you'd think with the thousands we spend (the size of Jess' bill the other night has been equally distributed among all the species here in vet bills this year and years past), every year on getting pets better from all sorts of goofball accidents to strange and exotic illnesses, that I would get a little more respect at the vet.

But I don't get no respect! Not even walking in there 4 days post-op from a radical TAH, hey I don't know anything! I'm just paying the bill.

More venting sorry. But I tell you my exotic vets treat me a lot better and they are pretty wide eyed about the effect herbal therapy has on *herbivores* but I guess the carnivore people ain't jivin' with that? Although we've had CRF cats extend their lives 5 years due to herbal formula from my master herbalist. 

More venting. 

Sorry.

What other probiotics would you think are appropriate Val? Anyone (besides the vet)?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Patti, Since there are so many Meds. I would stay with a very simple complex, like just Acidophillius. You can have DH pick it up at health food sotre or many larger grocery stores have some in the health or refrigerated section.

How do you like the new subject line?

Val


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Yea I usually put them on probiotics after they're done with the anti-biotics. acidophoilus is in their Nupro so I think we're good there. Her poops are looking awesome!

Thanks for the more appropriate subject line, but when I first posted, I didn't know what the culprit was.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

JESSIE IS OFFICIALLY OUT OF THE WOODS!

She got her stitches out today and her feeding tube (which she didn't even need). She has gained 1.5lbs since surgery, her poops are stellar and her appetite is great. We haven't been feeding her the normal ration but now have clearance to increase to the normal amount.

I had to opportunity to talk at length with the vet about everything and am very happy and satisifed with my experience there. She even went over a bony abnormality I noticed on one of her xrays in her spine which was unrelated to everything else.

She has to have her feeding tube hole close up, then scab over and then the scab to fall off and she can go back out to her normal spot in the Florida room instead of here in the bedroom where she stares all day long at the two rabbits in here (who love to taunt her).

She was 85lbs before she got sick and is down to 75. The vet said she could/should easily get up to 95 and not be an overweight dog. So if she doesn't put on the weight up to about that weight, she might need more protein. But we'll deal with that later. 

We have to keep an eye on her weight and her bowel movements - the vet got a kick out of it that we have been keeping poop logs on all the dogs' BMs now for a year and have our own grading system for poop LOL!!!

We also asked about two biopsies that she had which were to test for SIBO and EPI and those are both negative. A short discussion about Rocky, Jessie's littermate, bad poop when we first adopted him verified that he did have EPI at that time but it has now corrected with good diet (Alpo vs. HundNFlocken - yea it helps!).

So if Jess should be about 95lbs. then Rocky should easily be 110 since he is bigger than her, he weighs 80 now I think.

So we just have to finish out the antibiotics and we're home free!

YAY JESS! Just in time for your birthday! Hmm...we talked about making her and Rocky a salmon/peanut butter cake. We're going to have a party that's for sure!

Now FINALLY she can have a conjugal visit with her Little Man schipperke and mate, Felix (chaperoned - so he doesn't like her feeding tube hole).
<span style="color: #3333FF">
<span style='font-size: 20pt'>*<u>YOU DID IT JESSIE! </u>*</span></span>

You wowed them all! You my tough girl! Now please, only food in your tummy ok?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

You did it Jessie! Yay!!!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Yea that is great news. I am so happy for you guys.

Val


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Good for Jessie!!


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

I am going to post a photo the vet is going to email showing all the intestines they took out of her along with the piece of Kong ball.

Ewwww!!! I'm going to keep it in a scrapbook with a photo of my massively enlarged uterus (size of a watermelon) they took out of me only days before and this will be our memory album and when Jessie and I both had major surgery together. LOL!


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*



> Originally Posted By: StrongheartI am going to post a photo the vet is going to email showing all the intestines they took out of her along with the piece of Kong ball.
> 
> Ewwww!!! I'm going to keep it in a scrapbook with a photo of my massively enlarged uterus (size of a watermelon) they took out of me only days before and this will be our memory album and when Jessie and I both had major surgery together. LOL!



Eww Eww! rofl So glad to hear she is doing better. Please take care of yourself too though. I know how it goes as I spent time in Doggy ER last night too. I want to stay awake and watch his ever move....maybe I will just sleep on the floor. lol 

Please post some pretty girl pictures to go with the gross ones so we can see how much better she looks. lol Have you sent anything to the Kong Company yet? Very interested in hearing their response. *rolls eyes*


----------



## tawnyhillshepherds (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Wow I havent been keeping up with all the posts on this list since I got a new puppy a few months ago (too busy) and just read Jessie's ordeal glad she is ok and scary that little piece of toy caused all that expense and worry. Hope all continues to go well.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Holy Moly! I just read this whole thread, and my goodness, I'm glad your Jessie is ok! And tonight I think I may have to take away my girl's "blue-ey-chew-ey", she has a big blue ribber "indestructible" bone that she always rips pieces off of like that, and I just figured since she doesn't eat it, its fine, but boy, that sucker is going in the trash tonight! I'm so glad that she is ok, and boy, what a good mom you are!!


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Here's my pretty girl "Stands with a Paw" (AKC name), i,e., "The Outlaw Jessie Jane" (nickname):










She is doing really well. Only thing is yesterday the vet said to go back to her normal rations but it gave her diarrhea so we're only going to give her multiple small meals instead of 2 big ones a day. And always with pumpkin, that clears up the diarrhea like magic. 

I haven't written the Kong company yet because I am waiting for her to be done with her meds and also cuz I am 3 weeks post-op from TAH and am doing so little, have to pay bills today and that's all I can do for one day. 

Jess is able to go out in the back now and run, boy does she tear around the yard, then she goes to the door like 'ok time for a nap, let's go in.'

DH found the solid Kong ball today and we were wondering if that's safe for them to play with????

You see Jessie has to play ball when outside or she starts getting rough with the other dogs. If she doesn't have a ball, her frustration escalates until she is in full throes of a bloodthirst agressiveness. With ball, she is fine. 

The reason this all happened was from separation anxiety. She has so many issues, so very many, that's why she's here as a sanctuary dog because no one else in their right mind would take on a dog like this.

My volunteer coordinator boss guy at the shelter kinda pissed me off on the phone last night when I mentioned her, he's like 'are all these animals just your animals?' I get so sick of people thinking that. We do rehome rabbits and that is it, but we have taken in problem dogs who had nowhere else to go and people still think they're just 'our dogs' and we're really not trying to rehome them. If Jessie went to another home at this point (which would be her 5th), she would deterioriate and have to be PTS - she'd become people aggresssive too. 

Just venting. Some people like to always think the worst of you and have no idea what we have taken on here to try and keep a few dogs alive even if they are completely unadoptable. But we don't get any discounts for doing that at all, just a tax break since we're a 501c3.

Now I'm really rambling.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

It's okay to ramble. My city allows me three adult animals.....I will not publicly state how many of been in my home at one time. For now we are city compliant. *grins* Hey they can't say a darn thing about temporary accommodations! LOL! That is written in their laws. My neighbors always look at me and go how many dogs do you have now?! *rolls eyes* I smile and tell them! rofl!


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Darn it forgot to say she looks so sweet in that picture! Quit calling her a bad dog! roflmao! I have one that no one in their right mind would own too. I actually paid a breeder for him! *rofl* Let me say you do not get what you pay for sometimes! *tears in eyes* I do love him though!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

So glad that she is home and recovering nicely -- Congratulations!


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

I SPOKE TOO SOON.

She was just vomiting and I called the vet and they said to take away food and water for 12 hours and then introduce in small amounts and if she continues to vomit, to bring her in. 

Personally, in my gut, I feel that her running around the yard, which they said was ok, was a bad idea. So we will not let her do that either. 

So we're back to critical care here, and I think we are back in the woods.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Maybe I am an over protective mom, but When I read that she was running around the yard, I gasped. But then read that the Vet ok'ed it. After the 12 hour fast I would go back to 4 meals a day with on leash walks to build up her strength. 

Val


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

I hope she gets better quick. There is no doubt in my mind it is just a set back. She seems to be a really tough fighter. She is not one that is going to give up. (hugs and doggy love) sent her way.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

Yea the vet ok'd normal rations too. 

When I asked if she could back to running around they said yes but all along I haven't been able to impress upon them that she is a WILD WOMAN and running around in the yard means tearing around like Big Brown.

And besides, I know my dog best and I tried to impress upon the vets about her wildness and they didn't believe me until she was dragging monitors and computers around the ER. I told them 'look you gotta keep an eye on her, she can open doors and if she sees a window, she might even just jump right through it, this dog is NUTS' 

So Jess is on same recovery schedule as me, another 5 weeks of RNR, no running, on leash only, and I'm not listening to anyone but my gut about this. No one knows or seems to understand how CRAZY she is except for us.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

SHE JUST THREW UP AGAIN


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

I am so sorry. What has your vet said? Have they thought of doing an ultrasound to see how everything is healing? Hopefully it is just that she is trying to eat too much too fast. She doesn't have as much room in there as she used too and she doesn't realize it yet.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

She is out til Monday but another vet there said she should be seen. I think I fed her too much and then she was hopping around on the bed this morning with me. 

We're going to pick up a bland diet to feed her and see how she does over the next 24 hours. 

We are running out of money, we have already plunked down $7,000!!! How much more is this going to cost? 

Her poops are great though. 

I'll take her temp and feed her the bland diet with small amounts of water infrequently and hope for the best until the surgeon is back on Monday and then see where we are. 

There was bile in the throwup though so maybe her gallbladder is acting up and she has a bit of pancreatitis but wouldn't she have diarrhea then too?


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm so sorry - I was hoping to read of speedy recoveries for both of you.

I agree to slow her down. Will be intreested to hear what is causing the vomiting.









Hang in there.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*



> Originally Posted By: Strongheart....There was bile in the throwup though so maybe her gallbladder is acting up and she has a bit of pancreatitis but wouldn't she have diarrhea then too?


No, not necessarily. Indy never had diarrhea with her pancreatitis.

Is she eliminating okay, so that it's not a blockage?

In my opinion, alternative type stuff is great for recovery, after conventional medicine has gone in and fixed things up. I don't remember, what you are doing for her aftercare?


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Her poops are PERFECT. 

I am going to read that article in WDJ on calendula, that might be just what she needs. We've been putting pumpkin in her food so she has great poop, and the calendula may just be the thing for her tummy, we bought some tonight but I will read up first.

We went down to the clinic and got some i/d diet for her (bland) and will be giving her only 1/2 can a day to make sure she can handle that first. 

When I was a kid, my dog had pancreatitis for 6 months and he had horrible explosive diarrhea every day. 

they told us to take her off the antibiotics which worried me. oh I forgot to ask them what is the normal range for a dog's temperature? I want to take her temp every 12 hours. and we'll keep a careful log of everything going in and coming out.

Sigh. Poor Jess, we were going to have a special treat for her birthday tomorrow.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

The normal dog temperature is between 101.5 and 102.5. Hope that helps.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Thanks! That's a pretty narrow range!


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

It can actually be from 99 to 102.5, but most say it is an average of 101.5 to 102.5. I went to pre-vet school for a year and that is what they taught us. I hope she does well through the night. Have you thought of feeding her plain white rice? I know it works for children that are vomiting a lot. Also just the juice from fruit cocktail works for kids. 1 teaspoon will usually stop a small child from vomiting. I have no idea how or why though! LOL!


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

I took a nap from 11:30pm - 2:30am and when I woke up, she had vomited some digested food in her crate again. She hadn't had any food in 15 hours at that point and the last time she did, she had vomited all that up undigested. So that was food from the previous feeding which was about 20 hours ago.

The case of food we brought home is mostly rice but we don't dare give her anything until her tummy settles. We just let her have a few laps of water. DH has been laboring all night because I cannot do anything. Actually, I went on a big 'outing' today, to the shelter, to the vet to pickup this food, to a fosterer's home and also out for a bite and I really overdid it.

So we're going to have to take her back in as soon as DH is up to it. He is exhausted right now and I don't know if he's up to all this but I wonder if it could be a blockage?


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

From what I was looking at it says to bring a sample of the vomit to the vet. They can test the pH of the vomit. It will let them know if the food is actually getting into her stomach or not. The pH of the stomach is actually lower than the pH of the Esophagus. My though is that if it is getting into the stomach it would at least be partially digested. I hope all goes well at her next visit.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

We spent the morning at the ER again. We had a long debate with the doc on duty because the vet techs all told us to come in that she had to be seen, and then we got there and the doc on duty (who was the original guy who saw her) just wanted to send us right home. I said, 'you wanted to do that when you first saw her remember?' (in which case, she'd be dead). Finally I managed to get him to some bloodwork and xrays. Blood was normal and xrays showed gas in stomach (no bloat) but inexplicable amount of gas (he kept saying 'air' - I said you mean gas right?). 

Anyway discharged instructions were to feed her as small as meals as possible which would all make up her normal amount of food though. Came home. Did that. She vomited. 

Now going to call back and see what they say now. Am getting frustrated esp. with the orig. doc. The surgeon who did her sx won't be in until tomorrow. 

She did a poop, first in since Thus. while we were waiting. 

Not sure if I have much confidence left in this place, another $450. 

It's her birthday today too. 

She seems miserable, very long face. I am really worn out too and DH was utterly exhausted.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

I am sorry Jessie is having problems on her birthday. Hugs to her and you.

First, with the extent of the surgery I feel that it could be a month or more of small multiple feedings before she might be able to handle a full amount of food.

Next did the Vet say anything about giving something like Gas-X to help break down the gas?

I know when Chey's tummy has too much Acid she throws up bile. So I give her an natural antiacid, it has Ginger root and chamomile.

Are you giving Probioitics?

I know so many questions, sorry.

Val


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

My first approach with gas is always activated charcoal but that can interfere with medications so if she's still on some of those then I would go with Gas-X. 

Hope she is feeling better!


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

But she had been doing so well until Wed. when she got her feeding tube out! I orig. asked about Gas-X and was told that 'they don't work in dogs.'

I feel there is such a variance in quality from the night time doc and the daytime doc. They call themselves a 'referral hospital' but no one is a board certified specialist?????

Not giving any probiotics at this point - I mean there are probiotics in the Nupro (lacto., acido.) that she'd been getting with her reg. food until now. This all started when they said to give her the regular amount of food and reg. amount of exercise and then had her feeding tube out.

And get this, I asked 'why is it ok for there to be a whole in the stomach because of a removed feeding tube but because of a Kong ball?' and was told that yes removing the feeding tube can occasionally have complications such as SEPTIC BELLY again!

I had wanted an ultrasound done to cut to the chase, it costs $300 and the set of xrays cost the same and are not enough info but had to debate for a long time with the doc. just to get that. 

Meanwhile another guy came in with his dog and was seen and left without being charged???? And I heard the vet tell him to go ahead, it was just a formality.

Sigh. Will be so glad to talk to the surgeon tomorrow.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Oh Val, forgot to say, I did put calendula leaves in with her food last night - supposed to help with vomiting. forgot to put in the little bit of food just now but will put in next feeding, technically it's a probiotic too.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

oh and she's lots 6lbs since she came home. after sx and before discharge, she had gained 1.5lbs, but since coming home lost 6


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

A friend of mine had gastric bypass surgery (almost died because of a leak) and had a feeding tube in for almost a year after the surgery. He had considerable problems after the removal of the feeding tube and still has a fistula and an open wound on his stomach a year later, The stomach contents/acids can leak after the removal of the tube. I would not think that feeding larger quantities of food is a good idea after the removal of the tube. Maybe some baby food would go down better. She may have a bad case of gastritis that can cause vomiting for a week or so. Reglan is a very good medication for vomiting (for humans as well, I take it when I get a migraine).

I am praying that it is not an obstruction (adhesions and twisting is possible after such major surgery.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

I know you are concerned about the wieght loss, but that is pretty normal when you have the major problems that Jessie had. I think some where back in this thread I posted about a St.Bermard mix that had a problem was in the Vet's office for 11 days, 9 of those were IV support only no food in the tummy. He lost over 20lbs.

The stomach has to readjust/relarn how to deal with food. I am very disappointed in your Vet that he said she could have normal meals and normal excercise. She wasn't ready for that IMHO. This is where I don't always listen to my Vet's, I know my dogs better than they do.

If it here me, and this is just me talking I would go with a simple diet, one protein-one carb. I would go easy on the supplements other than a simple Probioitic maybe just Acidophilius. Also the small multiple feedings every 4 hours or so.

6 lbs isn't a lot of weight, but we need to figure out how to stop the backward slide. 

IMHO, keep it simple and keep it very basic. 

Val


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*



> Originally Posted By: RebelGSD....I am praying that it is not an obstruction (adhesions and twisting is possible after such major surgery.


This is what I was worried about too.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Thank you RebelGSD for posting about your friend's experience. It is something I'm going to talk to the surgeon about tomorrow. The ironic thing is she didn't even need the feeding tube, she ate on her own all along.

She has been getting small meals every couple of hours or so, and allowed to slurp water for about 30 seconds afterward. She would love to drink more but I am afraid to let her. So far so good. She had thrown up this morning at 10am and we were both upset but then I made the meal even smaller and put the calendula in and so far so good.

Now I'm only feeding 2tbsp of the Hill's I/D at a time, mashing it down and making a slurry with water and then adding calendula. 

I'm feeling more and more that this is pancreatitis, which you cannot test for, only go by symptoms. 

I had a cat who had to be feed 10x a day with a feeding tube while she had pancreatitis following fatty liver disease. I had to feed her like that for 2 months. 

I'll do that for Jess, no problem. Poor baby. But she'll have to stay in here with me in the meanwhile and that causes hardships, she'll be crated.

Well we'll see what the surgeon says tomorrow but I am not happy with that place.

When I am cleared to drive for an hour or more, I'll take her down to the vet who helped me with that cat whose 1.5 hours away. We've been working together for years and she is really good. 

I keep getting mad at that doc we saw last night, what a quack.


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #000099">I've been watching this thread. Praying for a full recovery for Jessie.









P.S. I agree with Val....bland food and minimal exercise.

I also was wondering if the gas is from the surgery...I know when humans are "opened up" they get horrible gas.


Oh another thing, I don't think the probiotics in the Nupro are sufficient when the dogs are on anti-biotics. I always add more. The nupro can also cause gas... </span>


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Oh jeez! I missed this-that she was having problems-I am sorry. 

What is the plan for now? That one vet does not sound at all like the rest of the service you get there!


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

she is on 2tbsp of food every 2 hours, keeping a log of every pee and poop (no poop since early sun. am)

so far so good, like i said calendula is a really powerful probiotic and healing agent and since it works for her, we'll wait til later to introduce anything else. i want the c. to have a chance and close up that feeding tube hole. i know that is the problem.

i'm taking her temp once a day. 

now i have to get them to call me instead of DH, they do not like me. i have told them repeatedly to only call me and they have not respected that once.

at this point, i don't think she needs to go back there. we'll go to my vet 1.5 hours away. anyplace where the communication between vets and vet techs is so poor is a dangerous place for the animals.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

I am leaving this forum. I am sick to death of all the political and economy posts and the people who have absolutely no empathy for anyone under any circumstances - who would have had me kill her the other night because saving her was living 'outside of my means.' This forum is taken over by chat stuff and not about GSDs really at all.

Jessie and I will tough this out together. 

I appreciate all the support from everyone on this thread, most of whom I had never been posted on the same thread with.

I wish everyone good luck and well being.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Okay what did I miss? I didn't see anyone suggest that.. anyway, I hope Jessie recovers just fine. Best wishes!


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Strongheart,
Don't think that you have to leave hun. just don't respond and ignore those that are on here to belittle others. I don't know what happened, but what ever it was don't let it push you away. I will pray for miss Jessie to get better.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*










There are many people here pulling for you and Jessie, please hang in there!!!
You both have been so brave and you will pull through this together. Sending positive thoughts your way.
And please take care of yourself too...


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Strongheart - Stay out of the CHAT forums - that place is crazy! Seriously, I read them sometimes, but mainly stay in the forums specifically for our dogs. If I wanted politics, marital drama and other energy draining posts, I would not be on this site.

Stick with us - we care about Jess and you are doing a great job. You don't have the time or energy to deal with negative people.








to all of you helping Jessie with ideas and caring.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*



> Originally Posted By: Skye'sMomStrongheart - Stay out of the CHAT forums - that place is crazy! Seriously, I read them sometimes, but mainly stay in the forums specifically for our dogs. If I wanted politics, marital drama and other energy draining posts, I would not be on this site.
> 
> Stick with us - we care about Jess and you are doing a great job. You don't have the time or energy to deal with negative people.
> 
> ...


Ditto! Though I do go in chat-but am a bit of a junkie with the politics...and if I didn't get it here, I'd be out on the street corner...









Seriously though, we do what we do and we have our priorities. Nina's bill from Cornell arrived the day she passed-I am sure many would say that I was doing the same as you. I did what I felt was best for her and what allowed me peace as well, and you have done the same here. 

Hey, people do it with people treatment too! So we do hope you come on back and keep us updated on her progress, particularly since there have been some recent issues and we are concerned. This little section of the board is nice. Unless you talk about corn.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

I will keep you updated on Stands With a Paw. Everyone on this thread is very sweet and caring. 

Jessie has not vomited since the wee hours Sunday a.m. I've been feeding her 2tbsp of Hill's I/D every 2 hours mashed and made into a slurry with warm water. Forgot to put the pumpkin in but have been putting calendula in.

She did a nice poop this morning at 5:30am, not that big but good size however it was orangish. Maybe from calendula? except c. is really yellow. This is orangey like Rocky's poop was when he first came here and had EPI, but it was a good size, and slight hint of mushiness which I think the c. kept to a minimum. I think c. acts like pumpkin with regards to stool consistency. I'm so lucky to have a master herbalist I work with who helps me with this stuff (some vets find this very threatening though).

Not sure why poop was orange - she'd had pumpkin but it's been awhile - since Saturday - the last cans of pumpkin we got were from MOM's and were organic and more beefy? Glad she pooped though and she is having a conjugal visit with her little Schipperke man right now, snuggle buggled together like Donkey and Dragon from Shrek.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*



> Quote: Strongheart,
> Don't think that you have to leave hun. just don't respond and ignore those that are on here to belittle others. I don't know what happened, but what ever it was don't let it push you away.





> Quote:Strongheart - Stay out of the CHAT forums - that place is crazy! Seriously, I read them sometimes, but mainly stay in the forums specifically for our dogs. If I wanted politics, marital drama and other energy draining posts, I would not be on this site.


Words from VERY wise members and something for us all to keep in mind. There's a reason people don't want to discuss religion or politics, and the Chat Room is a GREAT example of that.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Thank you for updating us on Jessie. She looks content to have some company.

I know 2 TLBSP. doesn't seem like much food, but for today and the next few days it is what her system can handle. If she is really hungry I would try another small feeding, before I upped the amount per feeding. When my guy Steig had his spleen major problem, he only got 1/4 cup of home cooked for if I remember about 2 weeks, when he starting feeling better I added a meal to see how that worked then every so slowly added a little bit to eat meal.

Hang in there, I am sending healing vibes out to both you and Miss Jessie.

Val


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Glad to hear Jessie is OK. I've not posted here because I don't really have anything educational to aport to the thread, but I've been following Jessie recovery and I hope everything goes up hill from now.

BTW, I admire your commitment to your dog. Once I spend a







amount of money in a stray surgery. People called me crazy, but the ones who supported and helped me are the ones I care their opinion now.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Just checking in on Jessie. I'm sure she'll continue to improve. She's getting the best care possible from her mom and dad!

I won't even go into what I've spent on dogs. Who cares! It's your decision and yours only. I'm not sure where my limit would be, but there's not much I wouldn't do to help one of my animals. Thank goodness for Care Credit! I spent $1,400 on a 12 week old kitten who was in the ER for less than 24 hours. Her diagnosis was FIP and I had to send her to the bridge (that was an additional cost at my vet). I would have spent 3 times that if I thought they could have saved her.


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

I agree - I've had nothing educational to post, I just keep checking to see how Jessie is doing and I'm hoping and praying for continued good updates!

I totally admire your committment to your dog - and aside from diet and health forums, I pretty much dont post here anymore either...


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

I'm glad Jessie is on the mend.


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Bumping for an update!


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

Sweet Jessie continues to do well on the small feedings of Hills I/D every two hours which I mix with water and a little Nupro, then a dab of pumpkin, calendula and I bought some acidopholus today. I don't know how much acidopholus she needs. She is no longer on antibiotics.

The acidopholus is 50mg tablets and I just ground it to a powder. How many do you think she needs a day?

She is pooping more often now, twice a day, every 12 hours, nice and firm, not so much orange anymore. I really think that was the fancy organic pumpkin we got at MOM's (that store rocks), you don't need to give them as much as the other stuff we got at the regular grocery store. This pumpkin is really potent.

Jessie is still strong as an ox, dragging DH when it's time for her big daily romp. I take her out just for quickie pees as needed but I have to use the prong because I can't have her dragging me and hurting me (her brother Rocky jumped on me yesterday and kicked me in the groin with both front paws, he is so hyper. Good thing I had my 'binder' on to protect my swollen belly).

Jessie is handling all the crate time pretty well. Pretty much she just stares at the rabbit all day long. I wish I could concentrate that hard. 

Since she hasn't spent too much time in main living areas of the house, (she is a bull in a china shop) she is interested in all the routines that go on and she is clearly interested in television. She cocks her head everytime she hears someone say 'mommy' or 'daddy' or other words she knows. And she pays close attention to Animal Planet stuff.

Well we're going to watch that new show K-9 Cops together tonight 

She could be on one called K-9 Outlaws.

Thanks for your concern all.

I was thinking when we first took her in the hospital, she wouldn't obey any commands at all but now she will. She totally throws out her training when she's under stress. Oh well!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Sounds like she's doing great. Morgan the serial rodent killer says from one outlaw to another, Go Jessie!


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

I'm just wondering how long she will have to stay on this reduced sized feedings and minimal exercise, this diet, etc.

It is kind of a hardship having her crate in my bedroom since it's so big. Sigh. Maybe I can rearrange some stuff.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

I would wait until she is stable for at least 5 days to a week. Then if it were me and my dog, I would add 1 tsp. per feeding, no additional water just the canned. If she does well on that then in a few days you could add a little more food. Everything needs to be done very slowly right now.

You know how you feel after your surgery, no complicate hers with removing parts of her intestine and the healing of the other area's.

She sounds like she is doing well.

I know you want faster results, but it is kinda like the turtle and the hare, show and steady wins the race.

Val


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Well I am definitely the hare but she is having trouble with the turtle thing.

As soon as I'm cleared to drive, I'm taking her down to my vet whose an hour away and I will feel much better then with her in charge.

She is doing great. The reason I mix the food with water is because it is so hard and dry.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

I'm so happy to hear Jessie is doing well. Funny how interested we all are in poops here.









We have had so many losses of members' great dogs lately - we needed to hear good Jessie news.

Keep us posted!

(Oh - glad to hear you are doing well, also.







)


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Mixing with water is good, that way you know she is getting fluids. When it is time to add food, I would just add the food and not really up the water unless she doesn't like it that way.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

So happy to hear she is doing good! I think about poor Jessie Jane all the top. I love her name! LOL!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

I haven't been paying much attention to some of the threads but I was thinking of Jessie the other day and thought I'd drop in to see the update.
Good greif! I'm so sorry she took a turn there and scared everyone. It must have made you feel pretty bad having that happen right after letting her out for a romp. 
But it sounds like she is back on track once again and a valuable lesson has been learned. Not just for you but for all of us. Not to always listen to vets and rush things. 
That is just unreal, with the amount of money you just dropped down they should be treating the both of you like queens. I couldn't help but get upset when I read that they don't even have the decency to address you on matters after you specificly ask them to call you! 
Just shows, some vets don't care about the animals, just the all mighty dollar!
Please take care of yourself! You don't need to rush it either. Sorry to hear that Rocky jumped on you. Ouch just dosent seem to cover it.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

Well after I called my regular vet to see if the ER had faxed the surgeon's report over and they said no, and then called my 'special needs' vet to see if they had faxed it there, which they hadn't either (all requested last week) and then after not hearing from the surgeon all week since Jessie Jane's latest ER visit and films, I called up there today and said politely but with some color to my voice, 'do you guys just want me to leave you alone? can you just fax her report to me and i'll go to my regular vet and stop bothering you? i mean for $7500 in less than a month I think at least one of my messages would have gotten through!'

They have serious communication issues at that facility and I told them they did because I have never had such problems before. Of course, it's because they're so busy, I understand. 

So finally got a tech to call me after the vet had reviewed all the latest info from Jess and was told to give her 1/2 can i/d a day plus 1 cup of her regular food 4x a day. The vet says its imperative to get her back on her regular food and back up to regular portions within the next four days, unless of course she hurls some more.

So she's had 2 meals like this and I must say it's really calmed her down. I think she was frantic before because she was so hungry. If you look at the photo of her on page 1 of this thread, you can see that she was a TANK. And now she is wasting away. So she's had two good sized meals in her belly but DH just had to come home and take her out and she had diarrhea and it was orange.

Back to square one.

I remember the vet saying something early on about if she loses too much weight, she could develop 'short bowel syndrome' which could cause her to permanently lose perstalsis in parts of the remaining small instestines which would result in not making it or chronic anorexia and/or malabsorption and thus the need for supplementation (above and beyond stuff like Nupro). Except she paraphrased 'peristalsis' (not thinking I would know what that is) which then confused me because I was heavily sedated at the time (3 days post-op myself). Something triggered my memory today of her explaining this. 

So now I'm worried about putting her at risk by not listening to the surgeon or putting her at risk by listening to the surgeon...and should I go to my 'special needs' vet who, remarkably, (and apparently unlike most vets I come into contact with) doesn't mind burning a bit of midnight oil on behalf of the client to better serve the animal (and the client). But she ('special needs' vet) has just spent several years interning at an exotics clinic and although she's really helped with special needs cat and dog stuff in the past, would have to brush up on the latest and greatest info on dog stuff and would that be expecting/asking too much of her?

I DON'T want Jessie to be feeling awful with diarrhea, that's an awful feeling and she just looks so down in the dumps right now like 'mom! i have bad doo doo!' My poor girl. 

Who do I listen to? And all the time, I'm trying to focus on myself just a little bit so I can recoup. Then today, almost lost a bunny during a spay, and am generally having the blues because of the mounting realization that Jessie Jane has a long ways yet to go and maybe we have a long search to find the right vet to guide us along the way. And I'm not even supposed to be driving yet! (but I admit I did go hay shopping today and wasn't too dizzy or sore when i got home) 

Oh yea and Jessie Jane cried the whole time I was gone and kept DH up all morning (2nd shifter). So now her SA is back to full swing.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Is this the same surgeon that suggested you put her on full meals and excercise. IMHO I would increase her feedings by giving her more of the special diet. If I recall you said you were giving her 2 tablespoons of I.D at one feeding. What if you increased it to 3 TBSPs and start with maybe 1/2 a cup of her regular. It doesn't sound like much but to a stomach that hasn't had much it would be a lot. You are going to have to 'streatch' her stomach again. The next day give her a bit more but not too fast! If you give her too much right now she might slide back to the same problem of vomiting again. I would rather see you increase slowly and keep her on track.
The orangey poo, I'm not a vet tech just someone with an opinion and it might be wrong, but could it be from bile due to too much all the sudden and her system is not used to it? She would still be mighty tender and she still is recovering from that hole in her stomach from the feeding tube.
Like I said, I'm no expert and I hope I'm not leading you down the wrong path. I am concerned about Jessie Jane and I'm also concerned about you being up and about so much.

As for listening to what vet. Are you able to call your regular vet and have a phone conference with her/him?
What is the 'special needs' vet all about? Are you more comfortable with this person? If the answer is yes then by all means don't hesitate to ask them for their help.I"m sure they would be happy to help you and 'brush up' on there dog stuff.

You have a sick little girl and you need to enlist all the help you can get. Not only for her sake but for your peace of mind so you can recover.

I know your worried about Jessie loosing wieght, don't worry, they are more resilient then you think! 6 pounds is not 'wasting away' although being her Mom you would obviously think different. Don't give in to temptation and try to give her too much at once. Go slow and let her get used to eating more. Just remember that by trying to rush it (on the bad advice of the stupid vet) it slowed her progress and it's going to take longer for her to recover.

I hope this isn't too garbled and makes some sense.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Well I'm not going to listen to the surgeon. I am giving her 1/2 can 4x a day with about 1/4 cup of her regular kibble (HundNFlocken) and a dash of Nupro and pumpkin.

She just had a run around the yard and did a halfway decent poop, not totally firm though but far from the liquid stuff of the other day.

My 'special needs' vet is who I take animals with serious medical problems to. She is over an hour away. The regular vet is 3 blocks away and I pretty much go there for vaccinations, very routine stuff. Anything that comes up that's serious, I go downtown for to a vet I've been working with for years now but who is too far away for routine stuff. She has helped me with some very tough cases that everyone else gave up on and she always takes the time to explain exactly what is going on to me (even giving me articles about it) and also is open to my working with an herbalist as complimentary medicine.

I will try to call that vet on Monday to talk about this. I did make an appt. for the 11th for Jess with her but will have to cancel or postpone now.

But I should point out that Jessie Jane is not just down 6lbs., she is down 20! So there is some concern about her losing anymore. 

Also, she seems to be 'going mental.' Right now she is crying like crazy, she just ate, just pooped and should be feeling fine but I'm down the hallway, where she can see me, and she can't stand it. She wants me to come in there and let her on the bed and snuggle with me and stare more at the bunnies. The obsession with her ball has transferred to the obsession with the bunnies. She has been around them before and not been this interested in them. So it's just something for her to fixate on and be koo koo about. 

Jessie Jane is koo koo. She is not right in the head. That's why all this happened and when I do get her down to my preferred vet, I'll be asking about putting her on Prozac or SOMETHING so she can get past some of her many issues. She has to have something to be obsessive about.

Or I wonder if she is going through withdrawal from the Tramadol and sedatives? 

I wish I could give her some of my valium....anything! I wish she would chill out!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

I had a similar situation with one of my fosters. I regretted not taking him to a university hospital. I decided that if any of my dogs has a health problem which a regular vet has a problem dealing with, off we go to a university hospital.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Well one of my fellow volunteers at the shelter, who lives in this town too, just took her cat down to Virginia Tech for a serious bowel problem. Last I heard it wasn't resolved but the price she paid was a pittance, but that's four hours of driving! 

I guess I should try to find out if there's a good vet school near here but don't even know how to find out.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Unfortunately it is only Virginia tech or Philly-Penn.
I know someone who got jerked around locally with a sick dog and had a great experience at Penn. I had bad experiences with some local referral primadonnas (specialists) who I felt were in it for the money. The university vets could make much more money in private practice, so they are probably in it for the profession (and hopefully for the animals).


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

That's rough that you are having problems getting good information.







Please let us know how she is doing.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

I'm so sorry to hear that Jessie is having problems. The last time I read this thread, she was on the mend. 

And don't let anyone get to you about what you spend on your dog's medical expenses. It's none of their business! We spent a LOT of money on our previous dog, including surgery to remove a brain tumor (successful, by the way). Many of our friends and pretty much all of our family members thought we were crazy, but we didn't care. We'd spend twice that to save our little girl, who WAS our family!

So hang in there and know that a lot of people are sending good thoughts your way. (And PLEASE stay out of the chat room! It makes my blood pressure rise when I go in there and read the political threads, so I've decided not to subject myself to that! I guess I'm a little too thin skinned!)

Keep us posted. I hope Jessie does a lot better tomorrow.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Your special needs vet sounds like the ticket. I also agreen with RebelGSD that if you could get her to a tech school it might help. 

Sorry poor Jessie is having a mental breakdown and yeh! Why not get her some prozac or something? I know you said she's koo koo but she must really be going round the bend with having to sit there all day. Poor girl, give her a great big hug for me!

As for the money spent, Karin is right! She is your family and noone has the right to tell you what to do when it comes to taking care of your family. We went all the way to Dickson Tenn in Aug to adopt Loki and when we mention it to people they look at us as if we're crazy. "Why would you drive all that distance and spend that kind of money to rescue a dog?" Because he needed me!!!!!!!

Keep us posted I'm sure pulling for you!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

I think that you listen to all of the, evaluate, and quietly ask yourself what is the best path. This is not something that any vet can decide for you. You know your dog, and you have to make the bottom line decisions. You may make the wrong ones, but if you do, you are right there, will see, and make immediate adjustments.

I posted this several pages back, but I think that it is worth repeating. Recovery from major events, etc. is often greatly helped with alternative methods. Acupuncture is wonderful just for this sort of thing.

I haven't read any of the updates since pages ago, since I haven't been on the board. Were there any blood tests that are showing issues, or is all this from the trauma and surgery?


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

How is Jessie doing today?


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Oh I had not read up on Jessie lately thinking she was on the mend. So sorry about the set back and I will check up here more often. It does sound as if she is coming around tho. 

Take care of yourself too.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Oh Jessie's doing great today. Two days in a row now with some good poops although they are very light brown? But good quantity and consistency. I have slowly increased her kibble and the I/D and she's handling that very well. 

But she almost killed me today. I had to take her out front for a morning pee, in my robe at like 2pm (morning for us) and she had on the prong so she doesn't drag me, me with my abdominal binder still on and hobbling along. And I open the door and forget! she always wants to jump on top of the van! So as soon as the door opened, she bolted toward the van and I didn't have her on a short leash and I just *barely* was able to regain control of her before she threw me down the steps onto the concrete!

Well during that split second I screamed "GOSH DARNIT!" at the top of my lungs except it wasn't the watered down version and tried to spank her butt but she was, as usual, bouncing around like Jar Jar Binks on steroids and I end up hitting myself instead of her butt which makes me even more mad! And wouldn't you know it, there were a bunch of our holy roller neighbors on their lawns and all eyes were on me in complete shock. And then they all started talking about me in bad tones because I was abusing my poor dog whom everyone knows has just had surgery because they have been seeing her with her e-collar on. Of course, none of them know that she almost just put me in ER and why and while Jess did a few pees, the absurdity of it all just made me burst into laughter and I couldn't stop because of how quick people are to judge based on what they don't know.

Anyway, we went hay shopping and came back with truck loaded with hay (and where are our horses anyway? in the house?) and all the neighbors kept a very close eye on me while I took Jess out again - because you know I'm abusing my $7.5K dog and now everyone knows it! Oh please just call animal control because they know exactly how koo koo she is and that's why she's not allowed back in training class! I keep seeing her dragging that ER vet across the lobby and him huffing and puffing cuz he can't keep up. Priceless!

So Jess has pooped 3 times today, all good! But very light tan, is that liver malfunction? But then her food is the same color. All of her bloodwork has been fine, she does not have any underlying (physical) illnesses. 

She had some good romps today and really enjoyed some fresh air and sunshine. But I just say 'wanna go in?' and she rocket launches to the door so she can go back in and watch her bunnies. 

She is licking this one spot on her hind leg which had been an IV spot and I'm going to have to bandage it with vet wrap cuz she's licking it raw. And DH and I talked today about how probably some things will never be able to go back to being the way it was before. She is more fixated on me than ever and she can't go back out with the other dogs. They can come in here but she may have to stay in here. We don't know. If she goes back out there, I just don't trust her. She's already broken almost all the windows out there. 

So we'll be talking to the preferred vet about her mental problems soon and also to the herbalist for a calm formula. She's not the only mental case here, she's just the biggest and hardest to handle. But we'll address her issues, whatever she needs. I just got my new WDJ and saw a pertinent article by Pat Miller about OCD dogs (with lots of GSD pics) and so hopefully there will be lots of starting points in there for us. I don't want to put her brain in danger with pharmaceuticals if they'll be harmful. Hopefully an herbal formula could help. I know in my heart that what Jessie Jane wants more than anything in the world is to show me how smart she is but regular training is just too easy for her. It bores her, she learns it so quickly she can't control herself, she thinks its silly, and wants to race ahead at breakneck speed starving for something really challenging. I've just got to figure out what it is. 

Now every night either her little Schip man is in here sleeping with us or her Uncle Macky (collieXpointer) both of whom she loves with all her big heart. And that's a big help. But it's just a baby step. I just can't trust her outside of the crate when I'm gone or she will eat something else and this time, she won't make it. 

Jessie Jane, you are a pistol! Thanks for asking on her y'all. I think we're doing well. A lot more than you asked to be updated on but I can't help it.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

So glad she's feeling better! Keep going Stands with a Paw!








Yikes, take care of yourself there you nasty $7.5K dog abuser!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Wow she sound as if she is doing great!!!!


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Some diarrhea just now. Followed by a good poop. DH fed her twice today, maybe just a bit too much.

Played ball with her for a few minutes today too, maybe that was too much too. It's just hard to look at her with her ribs sticking out so much. Where is my tank?

Spent the day arranging the bedroom so her crate can be in a more permanent position. She's going to be in here a while. We're going to do some intense 'house manners' training. Let her out to run around the room a bit too. She did ok, jumping on and off the bed over and over and running to the bunny cage and smelling everywhere. 

In a few days, I will bring the parrots back in here, poor things have been in the bathroom since Jessie got sick. She loves them. Her brother Macky is in here a lot to be a role model.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Diarrhea followed by a good poop is good. That's better than the other way around. 

Thanks for updating. Sounds like she's doing great. Do you do t-touch with her? I think that would really help alot, along with that anxiety wrap.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Well today I woke up to her vomiting up bile. I hadn't fed her as much last night because of the bit of diarrhea and I think it was just because her stomach was empty.

And we worked on being loose in the room.

T-touch on a whirling dervish is kinda hard. But she actually lay down on the bed for about 15 seconds today! Remarkable! Then hopping back up and down from bed to floor from bunny to bunny, to the door, to the bed, back and forth until she got tired and went back in her crate.

We played ball for about minutes outside and then she wanted to come in.

Time for another feeding.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

The past 36 hours she's had horrible diarrhea.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Poop, sorry that is just the word that the board will accept, not what I wanted to say.

I haven't read all the updates, but skimmed some. I see you are letting her do some running. What have you changed as far as food?

I had a dog that was kind of like balancing on a titer-toter, the least bit too much exercise or me trying to add to change food to quickly. Honest when I tried in introduce kibble it wasn't in cup measurements, it was it number of pieces of kibble. One day it was 3 pieces, next day we stayed at 3, the following day it was 6 pieces, etc. If I gave her pieces the first day she had diarrhea, so back to square one until we had solid poops.

It was a PIA, but necessary that I didn't tip the scale too much.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: Chewing & Kong= My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

I'm with WT on this one. Too much food and/or exercise and you'll have trouble. 
I know your wanting her to get back to normal and put the weight on but the more you rush it the farther you'll set her back.
Slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

How are you and Jessie doing?


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Jessie is better now. I'm just giving her 1/4 cup of kibble (HundNFlocken) and 1/2 can I/D four times a day. I mash the I/D down and mix with warm water to make a gruel and add the kibble and a dab of this more potent pumpkin we got at My Organic Market and one large calendula flower head sprinkled in.

It has firmed her poops right up and we're back to normal poops now but she ate one yesterday while I wasn't looking! Nasty! And she had this sh*t eating grin on her face too LOL! She always laughs at me when she does that like, 'ha ha I ate it anyway and you couldn't stop me!'

The ER let me get some more of the I/D to give her until her appt. with my preferred vet which isn't until the 25th. I had to do a Sat. for that and they book up Sat's quick but I can't handle her on my own right now so DH has to come with me to help. So we'll try to keep her stable on that in the meanwhile. We will run out of I/D before then and the ER says they only order it once a month so I'll have to start home cooking rice and ground turkey soon. 

My mom said some more bland food that might be good for her would be baked sweet potato and mashed over ripe bananas. Thoughts? Also, a rescue associate said to try adding a bit of tuna for some calories?

Here is a very gross picture the surgeon sent me showing the rupture in her small intestine, just one of them anyway. Doesn't look like much does it? But I guess it is. That's all the stuff they took out of her I think she said.

I have been overdoing it and hadn't had a chance to post. Now I'm going to have to stop. Jessie Jane is such a handful.

As far as exercise, I wouldn't say that she's getting more than even 10 minutes a day outside. Then it's back in the crate. She comes out to be loose in the room sometimes but it seems to make her nervous. She is so out of control. It doesn't help that she has to walk the 'bunny gauntlet' to get outside every time she goes out and she wants to stop and eat them but today for the first time walks by without stopping to look at them.

I had wanted to do some training on her while she's in the room but am afraid any treat foods will aggravate her tummy. So we're just doing old fashioned talk training. That works too


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Amazzing how such a small tear can cause the critical condition she was in. It's a good reminder to look at when you feel like rushing it. Poor girl has been to h#ll and back She sounds like she on the right track.
Something about the ground turkey bothers me. I can't put my finger on it but I beleive that I've read somewhere that there is something in it that can cause upset. It's better to give chicken instead. I think it's the same stuff that makes you sleepy after you eat a big turkey dinner. Can someone tell me if I'm wrong?

Tuna will add protien and so will cottage cheese, just don't start adding too many things at once, sometimes the more simple it is the better, like double boiled rice and chicken. You get adding too much and it just complicates things,(that's my problem, I always seem to get adding to many things) remember she is already getting the kibble and i/d formula.


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

so glad to read she's continuing on the mend.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Well now she had more diarrhea today. So I've cut out the kibble. Seems like the kibble may be causing it. My theory is that it is dry and hard to digest whereas the I/D I use a fork to mash it down good and add water. Hard to say.

Each day is a challenge. I feel so bad for her being in the crate so much but it is absolutely necessary to keep her calm. Discovered today that having the bedroom door open while I'm in here with her really keeps her mind occupied, she is listening to every little sound in the house then and this seems to keep her mind busy.

I keep hearing the surgeon in my head saying in response to my question, how soon will she be back to normal and hearing 10-14 days. yea right!!! I should have been told the truth, possibly six months of intensive dietetic adjustment, monitoring, confinement and moral support. That on top of the price tag would probably put them out of work completely though. But it wouldn't have mattered to me, just would have been nice to know what to expect. 

I don't know maybe some dogs do bounce back that quick. Amazing.

Jessie Jane is not used to slow. I am not either. It is hard for both of us. We have to develop patience which I had never found useful. Funny, it is useful.

Even the rabbit feels sorry for her. 

What keeps making me sad is looking at that photo of her on the first post of this thread and seeing what a tank she was, solid mass of kick-your-butt muscle, and now she is a bag of bones. And I don't feel she will ever be the same again.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

I know how you feel. I went through some thing similar. My guy lost almost 1/2 of his body weight. It has been a long time but I know that we did the homecooking for him some where around 3 months before I even tried to introduce kibble. 

I know it is hard to not feel sad, but on the other hand what if she wasn't with you right now. That would be much worse. I am sorry if that is sorta blunt and maybe hurt your feelings but some times I do the tought love type posts.

One she has firm stools again, then just slowly start to increase her food or add additional feedings. 

Val


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Now with the kibble eliminated, she's doing fine. Today her poop was perfect 3 times in a row, and not a weird color either, but a healthy brown and just good overall. The only thing odd about it was it looked kind of like pressed...like her bowels had something pushing on them and making the poop come out kind of mashed. Odd.

So no more kibble. 

I know the other option is that she might not be here, but if she is going to be permanently reduced to a shadow of her former self at such a young age, I don't know if I made the right decision. I don't know if that's the case though - that she will never return to her former self. 

I do know that being crated is very hard on her mentally and she has so many mental scars already, she already had spent much of her life in a crate before we got her, which caused so many of the issues she brought along with her. What will her mind be like after this extended crating? Will she go crazy? 

I was taking some new fosters to a foster mom's house last night and talking about Jessie. This lady had a similar situation with a Rottie she had, had to have some similarly cost prohibitive surgery which required long term crating for recovery. The Rottie lost her mind, literally (cage rage) and became people aggressive in an unpredictable manner and nearly killed the woman and ended up having to be euthanized. But I think Rotties are more prone to cage rage?

But that's a Rottie and Jessie loves people. So I don't know. I just hope her mind doesn't suffer beyond repair while her body heals - a Catch 22.

One thing she does like about the whole situation, is she feels 'special' for coming in the main part of the house where her brother is not allowed due to his incredible prey drive (he does come in the bedroom here though but only this room - and not now while she's here that's for sure). So she is kind of rubbing that in his face whenever she can, and oddly, the feuding siblings seem to have backed off of the feud as a result. When I take her out and she passes him in his crate so we can get outside, she stops and they kind of lick each other through the bars, the first sign of affection between them we've ever seen. So maybe her feeling so special about being mommy's "house dog" will help her get over her jealousy of her brother and associating him with losing previous homes.

What an emotional milkshake.

Slurp.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

The only thing I ca say is to stay positive and just take things s l o w.... IMHO every time she has diarrhea that is a set back, every day without diarrhea is a step in the right direction.

Val


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

I agree with that. And sometimes the steps you take don't seem like they are going forward, but they are. 

Honestly (and I am sorry-I hate saying this to people-pot/kettle but also it's your baby), in looking at her pictures, I thought she looked a bit "thick" so to speak, and if you look at a dog like my Bella, you'd probably say skin and bones. So it may be partly an adjustment of what you think looks healthy-but it's more important for her to be healthy. Making that emotional milkshake one made with skim milk!









I think being with you while she's crated is way different from just being stuck in a crate and ignored. I am sure you talk to her and do things to keep her mind busy. 

But taking care of a sick anything is hard work, and while you are recuperating yourself? Just tires me out thinking of it. So keep up the great work and know that everyone is pulling for you both!


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Well I don't think she was 'thick' in her pix because when we got her she was used to running miles a day and could sail over a five foot fence without even touching it - which is what brought us to this board. She was solid packed muscle, not an ounce of fat.

But anyway, she's had stellar poop the past few days and she is seeming less depressed. Her little DH (Schipperke) is not spending every night in the crate with her and they lie all snuggled in a bunch. Felix (Schip) licks her IV hot spot and anywhere else that might be comforting to her. So she seems really glad for this and it is quite touching. Makes me feel better too knowing that they are snuggled up.

However, when I leave the room to go do stuff elsewhere, she cries and barks and carries on and starts rocking her crate and pounding on the floor. This is a problem. I don't know what she will be acting like if I am out of the house. I guess I'll set the camcorder on her and see how she acts? Past several days, I have been gone for 8 hours or so but DH comes home from work to feed her and take her out. 

Now tomorrow i'll be buying some organic chicken and ground turkey and rice to make a home cooked version of her I/D since we'll run out of it before the 25th.

But we're all pretty happy about the nice brown poops although she is still trying to sneak in a few poops to eat when outside. She always wants to eat the collie's poop, it's always so perfect, it's funny, we joke that she wants to eat his poop because it always looks so good. LOL.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Glad to hear she had good poops again, that is progress, slow yes but progress. 


I hope Felix will continue to help her until she gets back on her feet.

I hope she does well on home cooked, I would be careful about the switch. I know I would want my dog off the Perscription diet also, but with Jessie it is slow and steady.

Sounds like she got really use to having mom in the bedroom with her. Do you leave the radio or TV on for her. My DeeDee really likes to watch TV, I think she would hang out on the bed all day and watch.

Val


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*



> Originally Posted By: StrongheartWell now she had more diarrhea today. So I've cut out the kibble. Seems like the kibble may be causing it. ......


There are lots of things in kibble that some dogs may not be able to tolerate. There are typically trace levels of bacteria, and some endotoxins, and you can't control the ingredients (levels and quality) that closely. Put that all together, with the response you've seen with no kibble, then I'd say that no kibble for quite awhile, if ever again.

Digestive problems take a LONG time to heal. We're not talking weeks, but months. Once you have found success, remember not to push it for a long long time -- it will seem like forever to you.

Glad she does so well without the kibble -- at least you found an important trigger. It's expensive, but you might be able to use some of the grain-free canned food down the road too.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

How's Jessie been the past couple of days?


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

We're having great poops without her having any kibble.

Going to start increasing the amount of food she gets every day. Going to start the home cooking soon and transition her over little by little.

Her little DH spends the night with her, they are so devoted to each other. She is still crazy and cries like mad and rocks the crate when I leave the room. This is causing several problems plus the noise she makes when I am in the room, I cannot have any background noise when I'm working on the phone and she makes plenty. So when I go back to work, not sure what we'll do with her then. She can't stay in the room for that or I have to get a new job. That's a ways off still though.

Well she's crying for some food now. 

Did take her out and played some ball with her til she got tired, which was sad to see how soon it happened, but she loved it while it lasted.

Thanks for asking. She is doing good.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Oh I forgot to ask, do y'all think it would be better to give her white or brown rice with the home version of I/D?

Thanks!

Also, she hasn't needed any pumpkin to keep her poops so nice. Aw poop...the endless dramas of poop.

But I do notice that now she belches a bit, whereas, I've never heard her belch. We have another belcher dog and he has a tender tummy too.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

I have always used white rice that I cook with extra water so it is really mushy. Glad to hear that she is stable. Now you can slowly start increaing her food.

The SA issue you are going to have to work at, I am no help I haven't had to deal with Seperation Anxiey, probably everything else just not that.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Well the SA I'm not really worried about, just that it is going to affect my ability to work. I will have to buy another crate and she will have to be locked in it in the dog room while I'm working. I bought a video surveillance system so I can have a camera on her while I'm gone (as well as for other reasons) and I can have one on her spot in the dog room while I'm working. 

And I can check it from my cell phone while I'm away in which case of an emergency (break-out) DH can run home from work (2 miles). So we'll deal with that. She had terrible SA when we first got her and we could barely talk to her without it making her pee and cry. Now I'm just going to have to call her on the speaker phone to calm her down while I'm away or ask my herbalist about giving her a calming formula.

It is quite clear that she now considers my bedroom her room as well and this can never change. She is just that kind of dog. She cannot have "privileges" (extra closeness to mommy) taken away from her once it is integral to her routine. And I will adjust to that. I just hadn't intended on having a pony living in the room with me. She is VERY special needs. And above all, she is demanding.

Other than that, the poops continue to be stellar and have added in Happy Hips Liver treats too when she comes in with no ill effect. So we'll attempt some positive training once mommy can handle her and a bag of treats at the same time. Positive training takes a little too much coordination with a will wild pony like Jessie Jane! I still remember her dragging her training on the harness that would supposedly be undraggable (and then JJ breaking it off with one swipe of the claw), and dragging that vet all across the lobby in ER. In a way, her wild pony-ness is very endearing 

At least her brother and littermate is the epitome of well-behaved GSD. 

Will be starting the turkey/chicken/rice tomorrow night. Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Oh I forgot to say I can't tell if its Jessie Jane or the 14 year old rabbit, but one of them is really stinking up the room with some serious farts.

I think it's Jess. I wonder what that could mean. She also belches several times a day which she's never done.

Anyway, Phew! And the air filter is on full blast!


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Keep your fingers crossed. She had home cooked ground turkey and white rice for one mini-meal tonight.

DH refused to put pumpkin in it. Sometimes he gets these weird ideas, he thinks the organic pumpkin is 'too potent.' Well she will probably have the runs and he'll make her go through that before putting it back in.

Jessie Jane is decidedly more bright eyed these days  Today we played ball for a few minutes longer too and she is getting a bit of stamina back, not much, but a bit.

She is also showing the ability to restrain herself in the room with the other animals more and more.

Wait until tomorrow night! I have a bunny bonding to do in here and another to do this week, it's bonding season and she is going to get to watch one after the other. I think her presence will also help the bondings get done quicker LOL!


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Howz she doing?


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Holy Ga-moley! 

I just found this thread - been on a hiatus for a long while - and my mind is spinning from absorbing what has been going on with Jessie Jane! 

I am so very glad she pulled through like a tractor on nitrous! She does sound like a very special girl who lives with a very special family. I like her spunk! 

I hope you are recovering well, and taking care of yourself on top of everyone else. And isn't it amazing to have such a supportive DH? He deserves a big bear hug for all that he has done too.

Give Jessie Jane a smoooocherooonie for me.

Regards,
Rei


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Jessie Jane is getting her strength back when playing ball although there is not an ounce of fat on her and all her bones stick out.

She has transitioned over to home cooked but not without disaster. We are out of the I/D. She has diarrhea, we are adding in pumpkin and I will add calendula back in too tomorrow.

Her vet appt. with her new special vet is on Saturday. We have a long car ride.

She has been getting some training while being with me. She is doing fairly well. She has to go down the bunny gauntlet of 5 bunnies and 2 guinea pigs and sometimes a cat without eating them and that's going better each time.

She even relaxed with me on the bed for half an hour while I watched a movie, she even seemed into the movie which tells me she is capable of focusing on something besides *ball* *small animal* and *play* - she's maturing.

I think her now extended stay in the bedroom is becoming easier for both of us. The fact that she could relax on the bed and snuggle with me and actually relax was amazing. Part of her anxiety has to do with how to just how to be with humans and she is watching me every moment all day and learning to fit herself into the routines.

And she loves conjugal visits from her little man too.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

I am glad to hear that she is doing well. Thanks fro posting. 

Val


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

I will post after the doctor appt. Sat. Not too much to say at this point. She is behaving better every day during her gauntlet runs and she is getting her stamina back, but she is so, so thin...

Her poop is 1/2 and 1/2 right now...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

I may have missed it-did you hear anything back from the company?

GOOD LUCK SATURDAY!


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

So glad to hear she is feeling more relaxed. That in itself may help her recover.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Her poop is much better tonight!

DH is now sold on the more potent organic pumpkin LOL.

Jess had good stamina again today and played ball for 15 minutes before tiring. That's a biggie. Normally though, she play ball for 30 minutes at a stretch 4x day.

Let you all know how Saturday goes


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Well our vet visit went well today. We actually had fun. And she met her new vet and liked her, was very good.

The doc says she can stay on Hill's I/D the rest of her life if we want although we will find that cost prohibitive unless I can find a deal on the stuff, wonder if we qualify for some sort of shelter discount being a 501c3?

The doc is going to look up some recipes for us that we could home cook instead but making ground turkey/rice twice a day may be just as costly as I/D. But she definitely needs Nupro at every meal. 

So we have 2 cases of I/D for now until I can review some recipes or find a cheap place to buy it.

And she is also starting on Prozac to see if it will help calm her down, it may have the opposite effect though. It will take 4-6 weeks to find out. I explained that we are doing training, just talk training, and some positive training but now more than ever the treats in question are a risky part of that regimen, unless they're very expensive freeze dried liver treats.

Jessie Jane is in charm school









Her ear infections have come back, prob. due to stress so she had them cleaned out and got some meds for that.

Came home and she had a whole can for dinner and had excellent poop afterward even though it was a larger meal than she's used to and a different food than she's been eating for a while. So this stuff is definitely what she needs to be on for now.

Yay for Jessie Jane!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

I am glad to hear that she is doing well. There is no quick road to recovery with the amount of damage she had.

Yay for Jessie Jane. 

Just asking but can you explain the Prozac, I thought she was making progress in the attention area also. 
Val


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Oh and I forgot to say the stinking up the room is not the old rabbit, it's Jessie Jane's breath! That became apparent in the car...doc says she may just always have that as a result of SBS or it may go away as she stabilizes on her diet.

I hope!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Raya's breath gets stinky if I forget to giver her the Probioitics.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Well now that she is a house dog, as opposed to a sunroom/outdoor dog, she has a lot to deal with inside the house. To go out to pee/poop, she must pass the bunny gauntlet, 6 bunnies and 2 guinea pigs, plus the living room has two large parrots and Jessie Jane has a very high prey drive.

So she must calm way, way down, much more than the bit of progress she's made. But she has made progress and is listening but this is only on leash. And if I'm in another part of the house, she cries and cries. If I'm gone out of the house, she is ok though, go figure. She knows if I'm in the house or just gone and if I'm here, she is upset about not being with me. 

Now way can she go down to the rabbit foster area where there are probably 20 rabbits and a dozen cats! 

So she has a lot to deal with. I'm sure when she's older, she'll be fine, but she needs a jumpstart. You don't go from 4 homes by 15 mos. to parlor girl without a little something extra.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Is she on the canned or dry?

I wonder if a limited ingredient (but less expensive) food would work?

I got Kramer some of the E/N (I think those were the letters) and it was more expensive than this turkey and sweet potato food that he loves:
http://www.bynaturepetfoods.com/productpages/
http://www.bynaturepetfoods.com/productpages/organiccanneddog.php#tspp
which seems to work-for him-as well as the E/N (though I like that E/N because it makes ME relax). 

SO just tossing that out for you to look at.









You can also use froogle.com to find better deals.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Thanks Jean. She is on the canned which we mash down real good and make a gruel with warm water and add Nupro. Yea Doc said we might be able to find a commercial food she can tolerate, but I don't understand, right now, what we're looking for. Bland, easily digestible, she said with a 'novel protein.'

What is E/N? Is that Hill's?

Our feed store is a Blue Seal distributor, so I know we can try that By Nature stuff right away, thanks! But! I had been getting that for the cats for a while and got a few cans with something other than what was supposed to be in there in the can, all at the big scare time.

That By Nature one might not be any cost difference from I/D. I will check, I do remember my mom saying that sweet potato is a wonderful bland food.

Froogle.com? You have opened new worlds for me! That's why I love this board. 

Thank you!

If anyone has comments, thoughts about the Prozac, I do want to hear them. I didn't even have to bring it up, the doc did. She knew I'd been thinking about it. I have trouble impressing upon people how hyper this dog is until they meet her, so saying she's calmed down some is not necessarily saying a whole lot.

Our collieXpointer, used to be crazier and now he snuggles with the birds and bunnies and cats like an angel. Someday, Jessie Jane will be Lady Jessica.

But not today!


----------



## Sybilmae (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

I have been reading Jessie's story and threw our Jackson's Kong immediately! Jackson & his Sister Katie have been on several foods because they have digestive issues. The Vet recommended Purina EN. It did not help very much. The I/D did work well but i is very expensive. They are both now on Purina One Sensative System Formula with an Acidophillis pill with each feeding. The vet told me that this is a good regime and when the get their occasional IBS flair ups, the get a Pepto Bismol capsule 2 to 3 times a day until their system calms down. My vet has raised German Shepherds for 30 years and told me this is normal.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

I remember you saying she did well on sweet potatoes? I would look for a food with sweet potatoes then, instead of grains. The novel protein would be something that she hasn't had before. There are a few companies that make a fish and sweet potato or fish and potato food and that might work well for her. I think Wellness Core now has something like that and I think Natural Balance also does. Chama does great on Orijen 6 fresh fish and she hasn't done well on chicken, turkey or lamb based foods. Buffalo might also work for Jesse.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Right now the only thing working for her is I/D. We tried mixing in 1/2 can of By Nature organic turkey with it and SQUIRTS!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Well give her a little more time. When you are trying to add things, go much much slower, say a teaspoon or two to start. Jessie Janes's system is n't what it use to be and I am sure she will be sensitive to changes in food.

When my Cheyenne had her system toasted by too many anitbioitics and not sure what else, when I was switching her from home cooked to kibble, I had to do it with X number of pieces of kibble, 1/4 cup jump was too fast.

Val


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Well Miss Jessie Jane is not doing that well. DH was being a pill and trying to change her diet while not telling me! So she felt bad today and had orange diarrhea and lots of it.

I did go shopping for alternatives to Hill's I/D and the super premium foods (all mentioned in previous posts as suggestions - thank you so much too, all ya) are more expensive than the Hill's I/D. We cannot afford to spend $400 a month for food for one dog. Can any of you? Wow! Well then we have a lot of other mouths to feed though most of them just eat hay. 

My plan is now to try and figure out how much it would actually cost to feed her the home cooked version of I/D. She had been on that for a week or so with no problem, but I thought I'd try to find a convenient canned version to avoid lots of work. BUT! There's a Depression on folks so we gonna have to slave over some hot pots to shave the pennies 

Should get some recipes from the vet tomorrow too. 

I/D's ingredients is listed as: egg product, turkey, rice, and pork liver. 

Now I assume like most ingredients list, they are listed in order of predominance. So I can get eggs real cheap at Sam's and rice too, beef liver is pretty cheap (equivalent to pork liver?), and the ground turkey I should be able to stock up on when it goes on sale. 

I do believe it's the predominance of egg in the food that is what is so gentle on Miss Jessie Jane's tiny little bowel. We have a 10 cup rice cooker too, so that will be easy to cook up a mess of rice.

We did buy a freezer this year just for the purpose of stocking up on frozen foods to save money so here we go! We also have a vacuum sealer for food so if I buy a boatload of turkey on sale one day, I can cook it all up and seal individual portions which it says should stay good for up to one year.

The key will be to get ground turkey at a great price. Any budget gurus out there know if after Thanksgiving is a good time to find ground turkey values? I want to be ready.

So here's my question for the GSD gurus of belly problems - should I get the 90/10 or the 85/15 considering her short bowel syndrome?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Just a thought here I would make my base (less rice) in as big of a pot I could handle in the cooking and freezing process. Measure out what you would mix with X amount of rice, package and freeze. For me rice is pretty quick to make and it just doesn't seem to want to freeze that well. Also it would make more room in the freezer just freezing the base.

Are you talking Fat content of the Turkey, the less fat the better for dogs with digestive problems.

Val


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

IT'S OFFICIAL! Jessie Jane, Outlaw at Large, is now surgically attached to my hip. I've got a new Siamese twin and there is no escape, no going back. This is how it will be from now on. 

She IS starting to show progress in wanting to behave. She's smart and knows everything expected of her but does not WANT to behave. Now she seems calmer and loves to be in here with me, it's just such a bull in a china shop scenario 24/7. 

My mom says the whole mixture will stay completely fresh in the vacuum sealed bags. I remember her always saying she was gonna freeze her rice dish after a big dinner and she makes some awesome meals. 

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Just wondered how Jessie was doing...


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

She's doing good. My vet sent me some articles on home cooking for dogs and making sure they're balanced diets and an article on short bowel syndrome in dogs. I haven't finished reading both of them but so far it looks like the least expensive and most beneficial thing to do will be to leave her on Hill's I/D for life and adding Nupro to it. We haven't been able to get her transferred to home cooked with any success, and it makes her cry after she eats from upset tummy. Only the I/D makes her feel good. Unfortunately, the I/D is very expensive and so it is going to cost us $160/month just to feed 1 dog









She is enjoying being my roommate and even lies on the bed with me now for up to 20 or 30 minutes at a time while watching TV. She doesn't like to go outside for too long now though, she wants to pee or poop and come right back in which is just *not* her.

But she has gained a wee little bit of weight so that's good. And she is becoming an expert bunny bonder which she also really enjoys and oddly enough, it brings out the herder in her, way deep down, she is a herding dog.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

I was just thinking of you today and was going to write when I saw Ilovealldogs beat me to it.
I'm glad Jessie is calming down. That's really great to hear. I AM also very sorry to hear about the food bill. That is awful! Is there anyway you can apply for some kind of help? Between the vet and the food you guys are sure having a rough go of it.

How are you doing yourself? Hows the recovery? 
Wishing you both the best.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Have you looked at the Hi-Tor foods at all? They are non-prescription, but are formulated to special dietary needs. I believe that the ENO Diet is supposed to be comparable to Hills I/D.

http://www.triumphpet.com/hi-tor/hi-tor-home.html

http://www.triumphpet.com/hi-tor/dog_food.html


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

I have been recommended to check out the ENO but haven't been able to find any available locally. However, I'm going 'downtown' (LOL to DC's bedroom community in Fredneck) Saturday and will check in with the holistic pet stores then. I kind of doubt though that it will be less expensive than the I/D.

She is back to eating her poop. Another forum member is helping me with having a vet nutritionist evaluate her situation. The orig. surgeon wants me to bring her back for a recheck but I have so many peeves at that hospital, like calling them today for something, giving them my cell, and they always call DH at work instead!!! They've done this over and over and over and I've told them to remove that number from their records because he can't take calls at work. 

And I've been recommended she have a TLI/Cobalamin/Folate test. So I may go back to the surgeon like she wants me to do but she has just ignored everything we've said in the past and kept telling us to switch to her reg. diet over four days over and over and over. And we keep saying, 'she has orange diarrhea if we do that (EPI)' but when she's on the I/D, she's ok. It's frustrating and this surgeon is part owner of the practice and I feel like telling her about some serious customer service issues they have at this luxury resort hospital of theirs. I spend mega bucks at the vet every year at a variety of vets, and theirs is the most poorly run place I have ever encountered.

Just venting again and again and again. I so appreciate everyone's concern and caring. I'm not used to that because our rescue is mainly rabbits and I notice the rabbit people only care about that one species, and many various types of animal people are like this. I don't understand animal people who only care about one animal and not others. So thank you for caring about Jessie Jane. She is such a sweet girl and she is trying her very best to get better. It's just becoming so expensive, everything is snowballing. Just today, I spent almost $1K at the vet and on supplies and now Jessie needs more test, more this, more that. Jessie Jane is approaching $10K in costs since Sept. And we got her off of Craig's List! She was being passed around on there and we swooped her up before she fell into the wrong hands.

I'll be putting stuff up for sale on ebay this weekend hoping to cover some of the work she needs, just junk I've been planning to unload for a while now. But it's scary to come down to that you know?


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Do keep posting and vent all you like-you have a lot to complain about. I started rereading this thread from the beginning and it's really just a nightmare. You handling way too much stress and about the only benefit is that sweet Jessie Jane shadows you (well that is pretty nice, I guess). 

After saving Jessie's life once with adoption, and a second time with surgery, now you will do it again as a personal chef. But this time it should last.

Cyber support coming-for what it's worth.

Mary Jane


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

You might be surprised what your stuff brings on eBay. You know one persons junk is another's treasure.

Sometimes some GSD people can be snobs, but I have found when it comes to health problems they don't care if it is the best bred GSD a BYB bred or a mix. We all pull together for support and some suggestions.

Just thinking on the suggestion side. When you are giving her home cooked have you tried pureeing so it is like a thick soup? I would thing food that is pureed would be easier to digest. Just a thought.

Val


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

The Hi-Tor website has a store locator. Perhaps you can call some of the stores and if they carry Triumph, but not the Hi-Tor they can get it for you. I'm lucky that my local pet supply carries it. I've used the ENO for a foster dog and my cat is on the Neo diet now. It costs me a little more than half of what my vet charges for Hills K/d.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

I can't add any thing in the way of help at the moment. But I wanted you to know I'm still checking in to see how our Jessie is doing. Wish I could offer more. I'm thinking of you.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

Thanks to a very sweet fellow forum member, Jessie had a nutritional consult with a PhD vet nutritionist for her specific situation with recommendations for her diet, prescription and OTC. We got some kibble I/D today and will try to get her on that mainly, over time, and then when she's stable on that (it will be a little less expensive I think), we can try switching her over to one of the recommended OTC kibbles, one of which is another Hill's (high energy). 

I must say that tonight she is remarkably calm and happy and lying at my feet, keeping them warm. However, she had a few anxious moments when she became jealous of the laptop and I had to let her sniff it and lick it until she was no longer interested. She isn't jealous of inanimate objects, only living ones. 

Her Little Man is in here with her and for the first time since her surgery, I saw them having a necking session, where they sit intertwined and licking each other's faces for long periods. 

Also, she was out in the sunroom with him and the other boys today and they were all howling together at the sirens. I think she missed being with them a lot but we are scared to leave her out there for fear she will do something goofy like eat a chair or go through the window or something totally unpredictable. I think her being with her pack again (even though she wants to kill one of them - who knows maybe she missed him too) and that howling was great for her. She is such a great singer. You should hear her croon. I love it. She has *talent*! I don't know where she learned to croon like that, it must be natural ability. However, brother Rocky had to learn from her how to do it and he copies her and is developing his own style slowly. But somewhere, somehow, she learned to sing the blues like Billie Holiday.

So now we have something to work toward under the guidance of someone whom we probably should have sought out in the first place, except that none of the vets had ever suggested anything like this so we couldn't have known except for the wonderful person who PMed me and suggested it. Yay!

This forum has been such a help for my Outlaw ever since she first came here and sailed over that fence to get attention. And boy did she get it. Thank you all!!!!!

(after her tender face washing for me tonight, I told her we'd happily drop another ten grand on her anytime, just let us have time to fill out a loan app. instead of opening 3 new credit cards and maxing out the rest! LOL!!!)

We love our goofball.


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: HELP!!!: My JESSIE in ER !!!!!*

wonderful to read your post. you've been down such a rocky, rocky road and now things are looking brighter.


----------

